# Der Aufbauthread für Alle...



## Martina H. (11. Dezember 2010)

die mit viel Liebe ihr Rad aufbauen.

Der fehlt mir hier nämlich noch.

Hier sollen alle Räder rein, die selbst aufgebaut werden und die in keine der bisher vorhandenen Kategorien passen (Leichtbau etc.)

Beim meinem Neuaufbau ist mir nämlich aufgefallen, dass unser "Neues" in keine der vorhandenen Kategorien passt.

Deshalb eröffne ich hier den Aufbauthred für Alle die auf ihre Selbstbauten stolz sind.

Regeln:

1. Mountainbike
2. selbst aufgebaut
3. keine sonstigen Regeln

Das heißt hier kommen alle Selbstaufbauten rein - egal ob hochgezüchteter Racer mit sub irgendwas, ob Downhillbolide mit irgendwas über XX kg, der Aufbau mit den sündteuren Highend Neuteilen oder das "LowBudgetGebrauchtteileBike".

Ich fang mal an:

Aus diesem hier:





soll nun endlich ein Fully werden.

Ich versuch mich mal an den Fotos und fange mit den ersten Eindrücken  
vom Rahmen an:

















Es handelt sich um einen Concept Cycle Rahmen (aus der Schweiz) mit 120 mm Federweg. Der Rahmen wiegt ohne Dämpfer 2280 gr. Ziel ist es möglichst viele Teile aus dem Reaction zu verwenden - mal sehen, ob wir unter 12 Kilo bleiben 

Für wen das Rad ist, ist klar:






und ein bisschen was fürs Ego ist natürlich auch dabei:






Zielsetzung ist möglichst viele Teile aus dem Reaction zu verbauen - so weit so gut:

Irrtum Nr. 1: die Gabel 

...leider war bei der vorhandenen Reba SL der Gabelschaft zu kurz. Verlängern wäre nur "Basteln" gewesen - das Risiko war mir zu groß. Also musste eine Neue her - nur welche?

Federweg: idealerweise 120 mm, möglichst leicht, Schnellspanner, 1 1/8 Schaft, min. 185 mm lang - Schwarz war ein muss - und kosten sollte sie natürlich am besten gar nichts 









Und?

Richtig: Fox F32 120 RL - nach langen "Überredungsmails" konnte ich ein Forumsmitglied überzeugen mir seine Angebotene für einen wirklich günstigen Preis zu überlassen ( an dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank  ). 1582 gr. mit 187 mm Schaft 

Mit zwei anderen Forumsmitgliedern habe ich lange diskutiert, welcher Dämpfer (für einen Fahrer mit rund 35 kg Lebendgewicht) in Frage kommen würde. In die nähere Auswahl kamen ein Fox Dämpfer oder ein Rocco Air. Beide wurden mir auch angeboten - entschieden haben wir uns für den 













Fox RP2 mit weicher Abstimmung (Compression Tune medium, Rebound Tune soft). Die Dämpferbuchsen sind nach Mass angefertigt und von Mad-Line eloxiert (er ist für alle Eloxalteile verantwortlich - super Arbeit - leider hatte er jetzt keine Zeit mehr vor Weihnachten die Einstellknöpfe der Gabel zu eloxieren). Hier noch ein Stück von ihm:





Innenlager:






und Kurbel (hier wird nicht die vorhandene 760er verbaut sondern meine "Alte" 770er mit 170er Kurbelarmlänge)





Zur Bremse: die Leitungen muss ich sowieso verlängern - also schnell mal aus einandergenommen und den Sattel angeschraubt:





Beim Montieren der Leitungen musste ich feststellen, dass der Rahmenkonstrukteur sich was ganz besonderes einfallen lassen hat:





Wer jemals an der Bremse etwas machen muss, muss bei der Demonage nicht nur die Leitungen abschrauben - nein, man muss auch die Leitungen abschneiden. Die Olive passt nicht durch die Leitungsführung!

Wie bescheuert ist das denn? 

... weiter mit der Bremse:










Ganz schick, oder? Bei dem Fahrergewicht sind große Scheiben ja nicht notwendig (in diesem Fall sind es 160/160) - so kommt die komplette Anlage auf knapp 700 gr.

Und zur Schaltung:









Schaut nicht richtig aus, oder? 

Irrtum Nr. 2: der Umwerfer, das gute Stück hat zwar den richtigen Schellendurchmesser, kann aber nicht montiert werden, weil:

Das Carbonsitzrohr unten in einer Muffe verklebt ist, deshalb kann ich den Topswing nicht weit genug nach unten schieben, 

Also: hilft nix, ein neuer muss her 

weiter geht's

Schaltwerk:






und Zugverlegung:










...und bitte keine Kommentare zu der gelben Schrift auf den Tube Tops - ein stylischer Ausreisser muss ja dabei sein 

ein paar "Spielereien":

ein gepimpter Vorbau:





aus roten und grauen Kreuzen werden blaue:






... der Umwerfer ist da - und natürlich gleich montiert 






(Ich bitte den Zustand der Kette zu entschuldigen - sieht schlimmer aus als es ist - diese Macro Aufnahmen  )


Ein Paar Cockpit-Impressionen:










... uuuund feeeeertig ...


Wollt ihr Bilder vom Komplettrad?

Und ich freu' mich auf Eure Aufbauten - immer her damit


----------



## PhatBiker (11. Dezember 2010)

Hi

Ein sehr schönes Rad und tolle Bilder . . . 99 von 100 Punkte.

Aber warum baust Du ein Bike für mein DHL Paketbringer ein Rad auf ??
Oder gibt es doch mehr die Robert heissen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (11. Dezember 2010)

.. soll ja mehr Robert'se geben als man meinen tut 

Das Bike bleibt jedenfalls bei uns, ist für dich bestimt eh' zu klein


----------



## smutbert (11. Dezember 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> []
> Wollt ihr Bilder vom Komplettrad?
> []



Was ist denn das für eine Frage?
Das soll JA heißen!


----------



## Deleted 149952 (12. Dezember 2010)

whow,

der junge Mann kann sich echt glücklich schätzen.

klar, bitte noch Komplettrad zeigen


----------



## sramx9 (12. Dezember 2010)

Gute Idee dieser Thread.
Habe vor 2 Wochen, als ich mein Winterprojekt begonnen habe, genau so einen gesucht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Leichtbau ist es nämlich definitv nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CC ? irgendwie auch nicht.

Ist tatsächlich am ehesten ein Low-Budget-Spaß-Projekt

Bildet euch selber eine Meinung vom bisherigen Stand.
In 1-2 Monaten gibts dann das Endprodukt.

Der Anfang: Ein 2001er Cheetah Mountain Spirit





Hier mal die derzeitige Ausbaustufe. So viel fehlt ja nicht mehr.
Gabel: RS Recon solo air mit 140mm ( neu )
Antrieb: Komplett sram - x7, x9, x-gen, husselfelt ( Bike = shimanofrei Zone ) teilweise vorh.,  teilw. Bikemarkt
Bremse: Juicy3 -  schon hier,aber Adapter und Schrauben fehlen noch - günstig vom Kumpel
Laufräder: Bontrager Rhythm, wohl erst mit Kenda Nevegal - vorh.













Fehlen nur noch Kleinteile wie Kette, Kassette, Sattel mit Stütze

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Martina H. (12. Dezember 2010)

> Habe vor 2 Wochen als ich mein Winterprojekt begonnen habe genau so einen gesucht.
> Leichtbau ist es nämlich definitv nicht
> CC ? irgendwie auch nicht.




Prima, 

noch einer der das so sieht - bei entsprechendem "Erfolg" könnten die Mods das ja vielleicht sogar oben anpinnen 

Bilder vom Komplettrad gibt es heute Abend (incl. Teileliste) - ich kann im Moment nicht in Ruhe fotografieren


----------



## Martina H. (12. Dezember 2010)

... so, hier die Fotos und die Teileliste vom fertigen Bike:





















Wiegen tut das Prachtexemplar 11,51 kg und hier noch die Teileliste:






Weihnachten kann kommen


----------



## sramx9 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hübsches Bike. Die blauen Teile sind gut akzentuiert.
Aber so bisserl hast du doch schon auf`s Gewicht geachtet - oder warum sonst die Tabelle ?


----------



## Martina H. (12. Dezember 2010)

Natürlich hab ich auf's Gewicht geachtet - und wenn es denn schonmal auseinander ist kommt natürlich auch entsprechend alles auf die Waage 

Aber nur weil ich auf's Gewicht achte, ist es doch kein Leichtbau


----------



## Jobo21 (12. Dezember 2010)

@Martina H.
Schönes Bike hast du dir da aufgebaut.
Die Gabel ist ja mal toll  

Gruss Franky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (12. Dezember 2010)

... ist aber nicht meins 



> Die Gabel ist ja mal toll



Ja, die ist Klasse 

... und ich danke dem Verkäufer heute noch - der zukünftige Fahrer wird Augen machen


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Dezember 2010)

Und, wer ist der glückliche . . . ??


----------



## erkan1984 (13. Dezember 2010)

ich denke mal Robert!


----------



## Martina H. (13. Dezember 2010)

... unser Sohn 

... und jetzt bin ich gespannt auf Eure Aufbauten - wir wollen doch nicht, dass das hier wieder in der Versenkung verschwindet.

Ich bin überzeugt, dass da noch mehr Bikes in "Produktion" sind 

Also her damit


----------



## TheJohnny (13. Dezember 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> [...]
> ... der Umwerfer ist da - und natürlich gleich montiert
> 
> 
> ...



Insgesamt sehr schön!
Wie hast Du den Umwerfer so eingefärbt?


----------



## Martina H. (13. Dezember 2010)

... das ist geklebt : mit Autofolie, wie die Kreuze und Schriften am Rahmen auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (13. Dezember 2010)

Da wird sich der Robert aber freuen....




Nachdem die liebe Martina so beharrlich ist, möchte ich auch mal meinen Aufbau hier präsentieren.

Angefangen hat alles mit einem harmlosen Satz einer Freundin:
"Der Basti baut ein neues Rad auf..."
Dieser kurze Satz weckte in mir ungeahnte Neugier. Meinen Fragen versuchte der betroffene gekonnt auszuweichen..., 
dies jedoch weniger erfolgreich, denn seine Antworten verrieten mehr als zu verbergen.

"Ne, ne kein Full, aber was mit mehr Federweg, aus Carbon" Ab dem Punkt wusste ich es."

Brauche ich sowas auch? Fragte ich mich....
kurz eingelesen und somit von der kleinen Bikeschmiede Ragley von der Insel erfahren.
Stahl wollte ich nicht nicht und das 2011er Ragley Enduro-Hardtail "Troof" wollte mir nicht gefallen.
Kurzum: begann die Suche nach einem der letzten verfügbaren Ragley MMMbop in 20" und der Farbe blau.

Da ja ein Projekt mit dem Rahmen steht und fällt habe ich mir vorerst keine Gedanken über die restlichen Teile gemacht.
Da die Marke wohl nur auf der Insel eine beliebte Verbreitung findet hab ich mich in die Spur gemacht und gesucht....

"Was ist das? Ein Glückstreffer" bei Chainreactioncycles?" Ragley MMMbop im Ausverkauf für ~180 inkl. Versand.....
Euphorie...gefolgt von einem Dämpfer...nur in lime (uargh) und in 16" bzw. 18".
Na ja, die Hoffnung mal nicht aufgeben kurze Email an den Support....
Euphorie.....Dämpfer... 
"...bla, bla, bla, Ausverkauf, Restposten, keine neue Bestellung, sorry...."

Mhh, muss ich mich mal weiter umschauen...
nach einigen erfolglosen Kontaktaufnahmen mit Bikeshops auf der Insel viel mir ein Inserat auf Singletrackworld ins Auge.
Der Rahmen war zwar gebraucht aber in annehmbaren Zustand und für einen annehmbaren Preis zu haben. 
Kontaktaufnahme lief erfolgreich sowie die Aushandlung eines akzeptablen "shipping prices". 
Bezahlt, Versandbestätigung bekommen (pic-up Service an einem Dienstag) und Donnerstag Vormittag war er dann da. 
(Danke PayPerParcel und DHL)





Dann musste ich mich ein wenig bremsen, denn ich wollte so wenig wie möglich Teile neu kaufen. 
Also wurde der Bikemarkt jeden Tag aufmerksam auf Neuerungen Durchforstet.
Zuerst die Gabel: weiß sollte sie sein, mit 20mm Steckachse und gerne 150mm Federweg.
Schnell war klar, bezahlbar war nur Eine RockShox Gabel. 
Nach ersten Überlegungen viel die Wahl auf eine Sektor, die aber als Air Variante nur ohne Absenkung verfügbar war. 
Ich musste lange Überlegen was ich tun sollte. Bis ich im Bikemarkt eine Revelation aus einem Neurad fand. 
150mm, 20mm Maxle, weiß, Dual Position Air, LockOut. Gekauft.




Weiter folgte die Kurbel. Haltbar und optisch ansprechend sollte sie sein.
Gesagt, Gefunden, RaceFace Altlas AM mit 24/36/Bash aus dem Bikemarkt für annehmbares Geld. 
Eine XTR wäre auch eine Option gewesen, jedoch mit den Kosten für die neuen Blätter über dem Budget, vielleicht später.




Bremse fand ich auch im Bikemarkt Elixir 5 in weiß, zusätzlich eine 185er Scheibe für hinten sollte ausreichen. 
Ich bin mir aber noch nicht wirklich sicher, ob ich es Dabei belasse....


Über die Laufräder war ich mir nicht lange im Unklaren
Hope Pro2 mit NoTubes Flow!
Natürlich mit YellowTape und NoTubes Ventilen.
















Nachdem also der grobe Aufbau klar war, wurde es langsam Zeit für ein paar Anbauteile.

Vorbau: einer der, für dieses Jahr, wohl letzten Syntace F149 in 60mm




Lenker: Syntace Vektor 2014, mit 700mm recht breit




Sattelstütze: (Es gibt, mMn, nix besseres) Thomson Elite 31.6x410
(ich war kurz davor eine 27.2mm Stütze mit Reduzierhülse zu fahren, konnte aber Glücklicherweise noch eine in 31.6mm Auftreiben)




Schalthebel: Sram X.9, bewehrt funktionell, brauchbar, robust, bezahlbar




Sattelklemme: Hope
Sattel: F:z!k Gobi XM, wirkt recht robust und bequem (Fahrtest steht noch aus)




Um ein Paar wenige Neuteile kam ich nicht herum:

Steuersatz: FSA Gravity 2, baut schön flach (9mm), ist recht leicht und günstig, ermöglicht das Zusammenspiel von 1.5" Steuerrohren 
und Tapered Gabelschäften. 
Mal sehen wie lange der hält.




Griffe: Ritchey WCS Ergo LockOn




Umwerfer: Shimano SLX, gutes Gewicht, günstiger Preis, und was man so liest, solide Funktion.




Zur Komplettierung fanden ein Paar "alte" Teile aus der Restekiste ihren Weg ans Rad:

Shimano PD-M540, bewährt günstig, aber schwer...




SRAM Kassette 11-28 Zähne




Shimano HG-93 Kette




Damit die Kette auf ruppigen Pisten da bleibt wo sie hingehört,
hab ich die Blackspire Stinger verbaut. 

SRAM X9 Schaltwerk, ich wollte erst mein Altes mit langem Käfig nehmen.
Aber bei der Übersetzung reicht auch eines mit kurzem Käfig.
Fündig wurde ich bei Ebay.




Das Rad hängt mittlerweile an der Wand und Wartet auf ein Paar neue Schuhe.

Mein Dank geht vor allem an 
Racing_Basti für die Anregung zum Aufbau und den Lenker,
DrunkenMonkey und Singletrackworld.com für den Rahmen,
Speerlaufräder für den Laufradsatz,

und alle User, die ihre Teile im Bikemarkt angeboten haben und viel Geduld mit mir bei den Preisverhandlungen beweisen mussten,
sowie viele Mitglieder, die mir für den Anfang mit Rat und Tat zur Technik behilflich waren.

Wenn es denn Fertig ist, werde ich versuchen ein Paar Detailbilder einzufangen

PS: Letzte Woche gab es nochmal nen kleinen Dämpfer, ich schaute zufällig bei CRC Vorbei, und was gab es?!
MMMbop in 20", blau, und zusätzlich 10% off ~160, , ärgerlich, aber was solls....
Einen Tag später gab es keine mehr.


----------



## FloriLori (13. Dezember 2010)

Das All-Mountain Hardtail wird denke ich wirklich super. 
Einzige sache die ich ändern würde wären die Pedale, für den Einsatzzweck hätten sie mir doch eine etwas kleine Aufstellfläche, aber geschmackssache...
Was willst für ne Bremse fahren. Doch wohl keine formula


----------



## erkan1984 (13. Dezember 2010)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Das All-Mountain Hardtail wird denke ich wirklich super.
> Einzige sache die ich ändern würde wären die Pedale, für den Einsatzzweck hätten sie mir doch eine etwas kleine Aufstellfläche, aber geschmackssache...
> Was willst für ne Bremse fahren. Doch wohl keine formula



Ehrlich gesagt vielleicht doch?
Wieso, Formulas sind so schlecht? Aber keine R1!


----------



## Iselz (13. Dezember 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Angefangen hat alles mit einem harmlosen Satz einer Freundin


----------



## FloriLori (14. Dezember 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt vielleicht doch?
> Wieso, Formulas sind so schlecht? Aber keine R1!


ich weiß nicht also in der Zeit in der ich im Radladen gearbeitet habe hatte wir mit Formula am meisten Probleme. Vorallem mit Geräuschen. Gut es ist letzten Endes Geschamckssache. Formula macht schon schicke Bremsstarke teile, allerdings oftmals mit viel Geräuschen.
Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen Shimano Xt etc. Bremsen sind vielleicht nicht super leicht oder extrem bissig aber absolut stressfrei, und dank Mineralöl muss man auch nicht so super aufpassen beim entlüften.
Avid fahre ich seit kurzem die Code. Super bissig und gut dosierbar aber da fehlt mir noch etwas die langzeit erfahrung. ich würde ggf. nach einer avid ausschau halten.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Dezember 2010)

> die liebe Martina so beharrlich



...ist eine meiner Stärken 

Schaut gut aus, fährt sich bestimmt auch Klasse.

Viel Spass noch beim fertig machen


----------



## Iselz (22. Dezember 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus, fährt sich bestimmt auch Klasse.



Jap, fährt sich ganz entspannt. Durfte gerade mal ein paar Meter zur Probe rollen. 

@Erkan: danke nochmal fürs in die Parklücke schubbsen


----------



## Martina H. (27. Dezember 2010)

... gibt es denn nichts Neues ??


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Dezember 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... gibt es denn nichts Neues ??



ich dachte eigentlich wir bekommen nach Weihnachten von dir ein Bild mit schleife am Rad und den Gesichtsausdruck von Robert...?


----------



## Martina H. (27. Dezember 2010)

... na, wenn es weiter nichts ist  :  






Schleife gab es nicht, dafür das hier:



Die Gabel sollte bis zum Schluss eine Überrraschung sein - deshalb ist sie so "plüschig"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (28. Dezember 2010)

hallo,

das Video ist ja mal echt cool.

Ich steuere demnächst auch was zum Thema bei. Mein Rahmen ist jedoch noch nicht da. Aber man kann schonmal verraten das es ein Ghost RT Lector Team Rahmen wird und das das Gewicht unter 11kg bleiben soll.

mfg


----------



## Martina H. (28. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2010)

das video ist sehr nice!

die leuchtenden augen hätte ich gerne gesehen.

p.s. ich gebe mich hiermit zur adoption frei.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Dezember 2010)

> ich gebe mich hiermit zur adoption frei



Lass mal: ich kenne meine Grenzen - einer reicht


----------



## Datenwurm (29. Dezember 2010)

Dann mÃ¶chte ich hier auch mal mein Aufbauprojekt vorstellen:

Worum geht es? Ein CC-Touren-Marathon-24h Rennen-Trainingsrad eben fÃ¼r alles, was ich mit meinem DH Bike nicht fahren kann.

Gleichzeitig begrenztes Budged, heiÃt es soll bezÃ¼glich P/L ein sinnvolles Bike werden und gebrauchte Teile sind auch erlaubt.

Angestrebtes Endgewicht: <11 000g 

TemporÃ¤res Ziel: Mit so wenig finanziellem Aufwand wie mÃ¶glich ein fahrbares Bike schaffen (bis anfang februar muss es fertig sein).

Bis jetzt vorhanden und fast neu:


Rahmen: Mondraker Podium 2010 (~1250g)
Gabel:    Fox 100 RLC (ca. 1560g)
Kurbeln+Innenlager: XT (noch ungewogen)
SattelstÃ¼tze: PZ Racing 400mm (263g)
Sattelklemme: PZ Racing (28g - trotz carbon )

-----> Budget bis dahin: 475â¬

Im Zuge von Weihnachtsgeschenken/einkÃ¤ufen im Zulauf oder noch auf Lager:

- XO Gripshift (neu) 50â¬-->214g beide inkl. ZÃ¼ge.
- x.9 shaltwerk (gebraucht) kostenlos
- Ritchey Vorbau (~100g!) kostenlos
- Kette: Sram PG951 (gebraucht) kostenlos
- LRS DT 400XR+Sapim race+ Alu Nippel + DT 370 --> ~1750g (200â¬)
- Hayes 9 HR wird erstmal ans HR kommen
- Oro K18 Hr kommt mit gekÃ¼rzter leitung ans VR
-Ashima Scheiben 180/160-->etwa 230g fÃ¼r 38â¬

Budget bis jetzt 765â¬, wenn mÃ¶glich mÃ¶chte ich unter 1000â¬ bleiben fÃ¼rs Komplettbike.

Geplante Teile:

Conti X-King Racesport 2.2 vorn und hinten-->~65â¬
Lenker...??? evtl Truvativ Stylo WC Flatbar Singlespeed (36â¬, 270g)
Sattel...??? leicht und billig, aber auch bequem (wegen 24h Rennen...)

Kasette - wird auch erstmal ne gebrauchte shimano 11-34

Griffe - Ergon passen leider nicht wegen dem durchmesserunterschied zu den gripshift, also werdens wohl kork oder moosgummigriffe


Bilder liefere ich die Tage mal. FÃ¼r Ideen bin ich dankbar


----------



## Datenwurm (30. Dezember 2010)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Ein Umwerfer wäre doch nötig, bevor die erste Ausfahrt ansteht^^


Soweit ich mich belesen habe wird ja Shimano da eher verbaut als Sram. Und Umwerfer für 10-Fach funktionieren nicht richtig bei verwendung von 9-Fach 

 Was ist P/L-Gewicht sinnvoll - XT, doch XTR oder x.9? Gewichtsmäßig sind alle 160g +- 10g, von daher nicht weltbewegend. Zugverlegung wird von oben kommen (Oberrohr->Sitzrohr->Umwerfer).


----------



## Jobo21 (30. Dezember 2010)

Preis/Leistung/Gewicht ist meiner Meinung nach der SLX der beste.
Ich hatte mal den SLX mit dem XT Umwerfer (E-Type) verglichen.
Gewicht absolut identisch, aussehen ebenso, ausser die XT bzw. SLX Einfräsung. Funktion war auch gleichermassen gut.

Gruss Franky


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Dezember 2010)

Jupp, SLX
Sub 20â¬
fÃ¼r 140g






(ist die Top-Swing Variante)


----------



## Kwhite (30. Dezember 2010)

So ich werde dann hier mein Projekt auch mal zum besten geben:

Ich 21 Jahre habe mich aufgrund einer Regenerationspause von 10 Wochen auf Krücken und 5 Monaten Sportkarenz, auch dazu entschieden mir ein neues Bike aufzubauen. 
Folgende Teile habe ich:

Rahmen ist ein Orbea Team aus Alu

http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/794/sl381452.jpg

Kurbel und Innenlager habe ich bestellt (Shimano Xt mit Hollowtech 2 Innenlager)
Schaltwerk Shimano XT (vom Altrad)
Schalthebel vom Altrad
V-Brakes vom Altrad
Neue XTR Brems und Schaltzüge sind gekauft
Gabel hab ich zwei alte ( RockShox Pilot Air oder Judy C)
Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz und Sattel ist alles von Orbea.
Umwerfer muss noch gekauft werden mit Top Pull und 34,9mm Schelle

Will das Rad im September zum Touren von 1500-2000km nehmen und weiss noch nicht welche Gabel ich nehme, vlt sogar eine neue...

Baue das Rad auf um technische Fähigkeite und um mir Wissen über Fahrräder anzueignen. Ich habe vor die Teile zu wiegen und eine Liste zu erstellen. Einfach aus Interesse. So viel dazu erstmal.


MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (30. Dezember 2010)

ich finde dieser Thread entwickelt sich super!

@Kwhite:
schau dich mal im Bikemarkt hier im Forum um...
Da bekommt man oft günstig neue/neuwertige Gabeln zu einem Super Preis.
Achten solltest du nur darauf, das der Gabelschaft lang genug ist!
Für den Anfang würde ich zu einer RockShox Reba Raten....


----------



## Martina H. (30. Dezember 2010)

> ich finde dieser Thread entwickelt sich super!



... find ich gut 

Zum Thema Gabel: die Reba wird oft günstig angeboten. Wenn Du Deine V-Brakes bnutzen willst musst Du drauf achten, dass sie Cantisockel hat (haben die meisten neuen garnicht mehr)


----------



## meckfrech (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Dieses Thema ist eine Super Idee und das Bike für den Robert einfach traumhaft! Dann möchte ich auch einen kleinen Beitrag bringen, zumal mein neues Bike fast fertig ist.

Vorweg:
1. Nur Leichtbau kommt bei mir auch nicht in die Tüte, da ich 90 kg ohne Zubehör auf die Waage bringe und mein Vertrauen in extreme Leichtbauteile somit etwas eingeschränkt ist!

2. Ziel ist dennoch ein Fully <11 kg, was heutzutage leicht möglich ist.

3. Als Ergebnis sollte ein raceorientiertes "Tourenbike" rauskommen, auf dem ich mich auch noch nach 6 Stunden wohl fühle

Angefangen hatte ich vor 6 Jahren mit einem Dynamics-Mtb vom Stadler. Die Ausstattung war (für damals) sehr hochwertig. Schließlich entschied ich mich für ein Fully und mir kam ein sehr günstiger Carbon-Fully-Rahmen von Merida  unter. Diesen baute ich vor 4 Jahren um, wobei ich wirklich alle Teile verwenden konnte. *Die Bilder des alten Rades sind als Anhang dabei* (kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich die in das Textfeld bekomme )

Nun habe ich mir einen neuen (gebrauchten) Carbon-Rahmen von Merida geleistet, ein ninety-six. Und es ist genau das eingetreten, was ich vermeiden wollte: es kamen etliche Neuteile dazu. 
Sobald ich Bilder habe, lade ich diese hoch und bis dahin gibts ne Teileliste:

Rahmen: Merida 96 Carbon (neu - für mich)
Dämpfer: DTSwiss XM 180 Lockout
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Team Lockout
Laufräder: American Classic MTB disc (neu)
Reifen: Schwalbe NobbyNic 2.1/2.25
Schaltwerk: Sram XO
Umwerfer: XTR
Schalthebe: Sram XO Trigger
Kurbel: XTR - schön 3-fach
Kassette: XTR 11-32
Kette: KMC SL
Bremsen: Formula R1 180/180 mm (neu)
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 120 mm
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Flatbar
Griffe: Kork
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS Carbon 31,8 x 400 mm OneBolt (neu)
Sattel: keine Ahnung - weich und vor 6 Jahren eingesessen
Pedale: CrankBrothers eggbeater - Einstiegsmodell
Flaschenhalter: Dynamics-Carbon - das Ding hält!

Bin gespannt auf welches Gewicht das Bike letztendlich kommt! Bis dahin 
VG


----------



## Martina H. (30. Dezember 2010)

> das Bike für den Robert einfach traumhaft!



Danke 



> es kamen etliche Neuteile dazu



... ja, so ist das, wenn man denn mal anfängt - gibt immer was schöneres, besseres 

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie Du aus dem 96 ein Tourenbike machst.

Bilder bekommst du in den Text indem Du sie in Dein Album lädst und den BBCode (wird unter dem Bild angezeigt) kopierst und dann im Text einfügst - und jetzt: üben


----------



## the donkey (30. Dezember 2010)

Zum Thema 96 als Tourenbike(für mich ist MEINS ein Tourenbike kein Racebike) kann ich meines zeigen.
Liegt bei 9,1kg


----------



## sramx9 (30. Dezember 2010)

Also ich bin froh wenn ich mit meinem Tourenbike so bei, ca, ungefähr, 14 kg lande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dieck-le (30. Dezember 2010)

Nabend ! 

Nach 5 Jahren nur noch gelegentlich mit der CC Feile fahren habe ich mich entschlossen, nächstes Jahr wieder voll ins Geschäft einzusteigen. 

Ausgangsbasis ein sehr günstig erstandener Devil Viper FR Rahmen 





Derzeitige Partliste:
Rahmen: Devil Viper FR 
Dämpfer: RaceTech RT3 Pullshock 160mm
Gabel: Fox 36 Van RC2 160mm
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt 
Lenker: Sixpack Menace OS 720mm
Griffe: Sixpack Fingertricks 
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9
Shifter: Sram X.9
Kette: Sram PC-991
Bremsen: noch keine (zu 80% Shimano Saint 203/203)
Sattelklemme: Sixpack 
Sattelstütze: Noname
Sattel: DaBomb (wird noch getauscht)
Kurbel: Race Face Ride DH 170mm
Innenlager: noch keins
Kettenführung: E.thirteen LS1+
Pedale: noch keine (zu 80% Crankbrothers 5050XX)
Kassette: Sram PG-970DH
Laufrad vorn: Mavic D321 Felge, Shimano Saint Nabe, DT Speichen
Laufrad hinten: Sun SingleTrack, Hope Pro 2 Nabe, DT Speichen
Schläuche: Nokian Gazza
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DH F/R 2,5" 60amp

aktueller Stand:
- Steuersatz mit Gabel in Rahmen eingebaut
- Vorbau draufgesetzt
- Dämpfer geserviced (Danke an den User Dirty-Boy)
- Laufräder eingespeicht und bemantelt

weitere Bilder in meinem Album
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/33949

Sobald ich die restlichen Teile verbaue, mache ich weiter Fotos und gebe dann einen Statusbericht


----------



## sramx9 (30. Dezember 2010)

Viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## the donkey (30. Dezember 2010)

Für 14 kg hätt ich auch noch was




[/url

Jetzt schon mehrfach gezeigt aber egal


----------



## sramx9 (30. Dezember 2010)

wenn es jetzt gewusst hätte, dass es um 14 kg geht, hätte ich mein Abendessen fotogedingst


----------



## Kwhite (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mal ein paar Sachen aus interesse gewogen:

Rahmen mit Steuersatz 2190 Gramm
Gabel                        1760 Gramm
Schaltwerk                  250 Gramm
Lenker und Vorbau        450 Gramm
Sattel+Sattelstütze      770 Gramm

Gesamt bisher              5420 Gramm  

Mein LRS ist ein Mavic X221. Gabs da nicht irgendwie was zum berechnen der geringsten Mantelbreite? Vielleicht weiß das ja einer.

Hab noch eine Frage. Zur Zeit habe ich Shimano BR M 420 Bremsen, muss aber auf jedenfall die Beläge wechseln. Das kostet ja so 12-15.
Andererseits könnte ich die Avid SD7 neu mit neuen Belägen komplett für 35 kaufen. Was würdet ihr machen?

Bei den bisherigen Angaben, was für ein Komplettgewicht wäre logisch? 11 kg?

MfG und guten Rutsch


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Dezember 2010)

ich würde lieber mit 12kg rechnen.


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (31. Dezember 2010)

Kwhite schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein paar Sachen aus interesse gewogen:
> 
> Rahmen mit Steuersatz 2190 Gramm
> Gabel                        1760 Gramm
> ...




Hast du dich bei Sattel + Sattelstütze verwogen? 770 g ist verdammt viel. Normaler sattel + Sattelstütze kommt denke ich auf 600g oder drunter. und wenn du wirklich auf 11kg kommen willst solltest du da so 300 - 350 g haben.


----------



## erkan1984 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ein Paar Bilder vom fertigen Rad'l.
Die Waage bleibt bei 12,2kg stehen.
















Ich weis, es fehlt noch ein Bild von der Antriebseite, aber als ich um das Rad rum war, war der Kameraakku alle....


----------



## mat2u (31. Dezember 2010)

Hier mein Winteraufbauprojekt. Vielleicht mag es im Frühjahr ja meine Frau bewegen (noch hege ich aber Zweifel).
Verbaut sind bisher:
RM Vertex 50 Rahmen 16,5 Zoll
Fox F32 100 RL
FSA Steuersatz
Laufradsatz Mavic 717 disc, XT CL Naben, 180 und 160 mm Scheiben, SRAM Kassette mit rotem Spyder






[/URL][/IMG]

Viele Grüße und ein gutes neues Jahr wünscht
Matthias


----------



## InoX (1. Januar 2011)

Ich weis, es fehlt noch ein Bild von der Antriebseite, aber als ich um das Rad rum war, war der Kameraakku alle....

Das kenn ich. ich habe mal mit ner kompletten Akkuladung ein ganzes Foto geschafft 
aber trotzdem sehr schickes rad

Der Vorbau am Rocks ist ja mal geil. ich dachte hier soll mit Leichtbau nicht übertrieben werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mat2u (2. Januar 2011)

ja das ist eine "Spezialedition" des ohnehin schon leichten F99 Vorbaus 
Leichter ist keiner.


----------



## Datenwurm (3. Januar 2011)

Rahmen		1260

Gabel		        1570

Steuersatz		100

LRS		        1750
Schläuche		260
Mäntel		980
Schnellspanner	150

Kurbel+BB		900

Pedale		400

Vorbau		110

Bremsen+Scheiben 900

Gripshifts+züge	214

Umwerfer		150

Schalthüllen	100

Schaltwerk		210

Kasette		300

Sattelst.+Klemme	290

Sattel		200

Kette		300

Griffe		60

Lenker       270

Tape+sonstiges 100

		10524g 









Es schein leichter zu werden, als ich dachte 

Edit: Gewichte sind nicht alle selbst gewogen, da ich nur selten an eine digiale waage komme... aber nach selbst gewogenen Gewichten aus dem Inet und lieber noch ein paar gramm drauf


Bild--->Nur Rahmen+Sattelstütze/klemme+Gripshift+HR Bremse bleiben... Restliche Teile dürften in kurzer Zeit eintreffen.


----------



## Martina H. (5. Januar 2011)

Ich freu' mich immer wieder, wenn jemand in "meinem Thread" was postet, Klasse 

@mat2u:

Sollte Deine Frau Deinen Zweifeln recht geben, biete ich Dir an, das "Fertige" bei uns unterzustellen - dann tut's nicht so weh', wenn Du immer daran vorbei gehen musst 

@erkan1984:

Na, ist doch schick geworden. Und das nur, weil:



> Angefangen hat alles mit einem harmlosen Satz einer Freundin:
> "Der Basti baut ein neues Rad auf..."



Grüße an alle anderen, die auch dabei sind was zu bauen...


----------



## Datenwurm (7. Januar 2011)

LRS ist heute gekommen 






noch hab ich ihn nicht selbst gewogen, aber actionsports ist ja recht zuverlässig bzgl. der Gewichtsangaben.


Ich bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher, ob ich nun 160 oder 180mm scheibe am VR montieren soll. Fälschlicherweise ging ich davon aus, dass Fox 7" PM Aufnahmen hat Aber tatsächlich fährt man ja 160mm scheibe ohne adapter... Ich denke mal, dass ich erstmal 160mm teste, denn bremsen kann ich eigentlich schon recht gut ;-)


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Januar 2011)

ein paar mehr details zum LRS wären schon schön.


----------



## Datenwurm (8. Januar 2011)

Nagut, dann zeig ich noch ein paar Details 

Als Nabe dient vorn wie hinten eine DT 370:




vorn





Hinten


Felge ist die DT XR 400 (18mm Innenweite bei 400g):




Felge


Speichen sind konifizierte DT Race und es wurden Alunippel verwendet.



Und weil sie mir optisch so gut gefällt und leicht ist: Ashima 160mm






Gewicht ist bei 1775g mit Felgenband, also ganz leicht über den angegebenen 1750g.


----------



## Datenwurm (8. Januar 2011)

Ich machs hier mal aktuell:



Datenwurm schrieb:


> Rahmen: Mondraker Podium	1260g
> 
> Gabel: Fox 100 RL 1570g
> 
> ...



Froh bin ich erstmal, dass ich deutlich unter den gepnaten 11kg bleiben kann. Meine Ausgaben betragen bislang 880â¬ fÃ¼r alles. Da fehlen noch der Sattel und noch ein Satz Pedale (sonst muss ich immer mitm DH Bike hin-und herschrauben), sodass am jedenfalls ein Betrag kleiner 1000â¬ rauskommt.


Im Laufe der nÃ¤chsten Woche kommen wieder einige Teile an, sodass ich dann neue Bilder zeigen kann.



GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Kwhite (11. Januar 2011)

So, dann will ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden 
Nachdem ich zu Hause auf Teile wartend mir den Kopf zerbrochen habe ob mein Orbea Rahmen nicht zu groß und zu schwer für mich sei, hab ich einfach mal Laufräder eingespannt und mich mit Krücken und Schiene raufgesetzt und mir war das eindeutig zu groß! 

Da habe ich mich kurzerhand entschieden mir den Drössiger SL 9.1 Rahmen aus dem Forum zu kaufen. Sollte für die Tour im September auch reichen und kann danach zum Racen aufgepimpt werden Habe das Geld gestern überwiesen und warte nun sehnsüchtig auf das Teil Zu dem habe ich mir Avid SD 7 Bremsen geholt und mir als Gabel eine Marzocchi Marathon S 2003 geholt.

Hier einmal eine Teileliste mit Gewichten (die roten sind selbstgewogen/die schwarzen aus dem Internet) :

Komponente Gewicht in kg 


Gabel 2
Rahmen 1,54
Umwerfer 0,16
Griffe 0,115
Schaltwerk 0,25
Tretlager/Kurbel 0,9
Bremsen 0,36
Kette 0,3
Hinterrad (Kasette und Reifen) 2,2
Vorderrad (inkl.Reifen) 1,7
Bremszüge/Schaltzüge (ungekürzt in Plastik) 0,39
Vorbau/Lenker (Orbea) 0,45
Sattel (Ritchey) 0,35
Schalt/Bremsgriffe 0,44
Sattelstütze

Gesamt (bisher)
11,155

Den Sattel werde ich nach dem Touren gegen einen Selle Italia mit 0,18 kg austauschen. Zudem werden die Reifen vor der Tour gewechselt, was nochmal knapp 200-300 Gramm sparen müsste. Nach der Tour werde ich mir dann auch eine leichtere Gabel holen was auch wieder ca. 500 Gramm sparen müsste.

Nach der Tour will ich Versuchen das Bike so nah an 10kg heranzubringen wie es nur geht. Müsste jetzt zusammengebaut hoffentlich unter 12 kg wiegen.

Ich werde dann nächste Woche mal posten wie mir die technischen Aufgaben (Lager einbauen usw.) so gelingen und ein paar Bilder sollt ihr auch bekommen.


MfG


----------



## sramx9 (11. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich mal allgemein "meckern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" darf - habe ja gaaanz am Anfang diesen Thread gelobt - so finde ich es jetzt schade, dass jetzt auch in diesem Thread - der ja von Martina sehr allgemein bzw. "unspeziell" angelegt wurde  - jedes Teil gewichtsmäßig aufgelistet wird.
Bin ich der Einzige dem die Gewichte fast vollkommen egal sind ???

Nur mal so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kungfu (11. Januar 2011)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal allgemein "meckern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja !
Übrigens ist dein Bike von keiner Seite fotografiert..... wie schafft man es dauernd von vorne und hinten zu knipsen ?
Außerdem wünschte ich mir in den Threads allgemein Foto`s, ein Bike zu Beschreiben, das........ kann ich auf Canyon.de haben .

Gruss
k.


----------



## sramx9 (12. Januar 2011)

Bitte wie ? - wo ist es denn von vorne oder gar hinten - mind. 2 sind Bilder sind sowas von seitlich


----------



## forever (12. Januar 2011)

vielleicht gibt es von mir hier in nicht allzulanger zeit auch einen aufbaufred,
ein lowbudget city mtb, da ich zeitlich einfach nicht zu meinem e605 derzeit
leider komme, auch weil die teile gerade gut 250km entfernt von hier stehen.  

vielleicht beginne ich ende januar, vielleicht anfang februar, sicher ist
nur eines, diese teile stehen schon fest:

rahmen - giant terrago disc 2007
gabel - manitou black air 100mm
schaltung - deore shifter, slx schaltwerk
laufräder - mavic xm117 disc mit rt-62 160mm rotoren & xt 770 disc naben.
kurbel - deore 2008/9


----------



## Datenwurm (15. Januar 2011)

Moin Moin, ich konnte gestern Abend einen fahrfertigen Zustand erreichen!
Nurnoch die Vorderbremse fehlt. Einige Teile werden irgendwann spÃ¤ter aufgewertet (Sattel, Kasette usw.) Aber es fÃ¤hrt, wiegt deutlich unter 11 kg - und dass trotz regelrechten Schwerbaus an manchen Teilen XD. Preis blieb auch unter 1000â¬ fÃ¼r alles. Ein erste kurze Fahrprobe stimmte mich positiv - die ganze Geo hat echt Charakter.












Edit: Ich habe mir mal die MÃ¼he gemacht und alle Teile gewogen, sodass im Fotoalbum "Teile auf der Waage" bald einige Teile mehr drinne sind .


----------



## kungfu (15. Januar 2011)

Ist der Rahmen für 80 oder 100 mm Federweg ?

Gruss
k.


----------



## Datenwurm (15. Januar 2011)

Wird/wurde als Komplettbike mit 100mm Gabeln ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janpow (15. Januar 2011)

Mein Winterprojekt 2009/2010 möchte ich ja doch keinem Vorenthalten. 
Rahmen: 
Transalp Team Superlight -Triple Butted - RH 17"
Nukeproof Carbon Kabel 
Laufradsatz: DT Swiss 370 Disc / DT Swiss XR 400
- Shimano XT Schaltung
- Racefacer Lenker DEUS XC
- Raceface Deux Ltd. 2010
- Magura Julie weiß.


----------



## mat2u (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

anbei der aktualisierte Status vom RM Vertex.
Nette weiße Schraubgriffe habe ich schon hier liegen. In der Zwischenzeit sind Avid Juciy seven in schwarz/rot an das Bike gekommen und der kurze F99 wurde gegen einen von Easton getauscht.
In Sachen Schaltung bin ich noch am überlegen. 
Noch da hätte ich ein XT Umwerfer und XT 9-fach Schifter aus 2008 sowie ein passendes XTR Schaltwerk.
Kurbeln habe ich noch keine (vielleicht mach ich die SLX von Canyon AM runter und dann aber auch gleich die X7 Shifter und das X9 Schaltwerk und den übrigen 9-fach Kram - könnte man ja eine neue 10-fach XT Gruppe anbauen dann hätte das Vertex genug Teile 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## trailjo (5. Februar 2011)

Da das hier ja ein Aufbauthread für alle ist, will ich mich mal dranhängen (auch wenn ich keine Fotos von Biketeilen auf Waagen liefern kann  ). 

Das Bike, das ich für meine Frau aufbaue, hat schon seinen eigenen Thread. Deshalb will ich hier auch gar nicht groß rumlabern, klick Euch einfach rein: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501305





Und an die Threaderstellerin Kompliment für das Bike und die Idee, hier mal einen Sammelthread für Selbermacher aufzumachen.


----------



## Martina H. (6. Februar 2011)

... das wird...

alles schöne Räder 

@trailjo: und was sagt Deine Frau - freut sie sich schon?

@mat2u: hast Du einen Radladen, dass so viele verschiedene Kombis möglich sind? Und bitte keine Argumente sammeln, weil Du eine 10-fach haben willst 

@janpow: Schade, dass das Bild nicht so schön ist, ansonsten: fährt sich bestimmt super

@sramx9: Was machst das Cheetah- bin schon ganz gespannt


----------



## mat2u (6. Februar 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... @mat2u: hast Du einen Radladen, dass so viele verschiedene Kombis möglich sind? Und bitte keine Argumente sammeln, weil Du eine 10-fach haben willst



Ich fühle mich ertappt! 
Nein keinen Radladen aber ein paar Bikes und ein bisschen was an extra Teilen schon.


----------



## memphis35 (6. Februar 2011)

Da es hier nicht so genau mit den Teilen und Gewichten ist hänge ich mich auch einmal an . Ein Rahmen aus der Bucht um kleines Geld , zusammengebaut aus Teilen aus der Restekiste . 

Rahmen





Aus der Restekiste





Auch Restekiste





Detto





Weiters





Mal angefangen






Etwas später so gut wie fertig





Mfg  35


----------



## sramx9 (6. Februar 2011)

@ Martina - wie woanders schon geschrieben - Cheetah ist fast fertig. Dachte ich hätte alle Teile. Aber Hinterrad ist nicht mehr zu retten.

Da ich oben gaaaanz viele Laufräder sehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
Hat hier irgendwer ein robustes Hinterrad, ca. 21 mm ( innen ) Disc-Felge, für 9-fach Kassette, schwarz, günstig, 135mm und am allerbesten 10mm Schnellspanner, gibt es aber wohl nicht oft.

WICHITG - keine Shimano-Nabe.

Das Cheetah ist und bleibt shimanofrei.

Wenn ich nen HR habe und alles zusammengebaut habe, gibt es natürlich Bilder.
Aber bike ist derzeit leider drittrangig.

gruß
Jörg


----------



## trailjo (12. Februar 2011)

Bin feddisch!


----------



## pommgreif (13. Februar 2011)

hallo !

wollte ma fragen wat ihr vom cube attention zum aufbauen haltet ?

mfg


----------



## Martina H. (14. Februar 2011)

> Bin feddisch!



... und? Was sagt Deine Frau? Schon probegefahren?

So finde ich es ganz gelungen (besonders gefällt mir, dass Du dir viel Mühe mit einzelnen Teilen gemacht hast: Gabel, Kurbel) - da steckt halt "Liebe" drin. 

Was mir hingegen nicht so gefällt sind die Pedale - für meinen Geschmack grenzwertig, aber es muss mir ja auch nicht gefallen 

@memphis: so eine "Restekiste" hätt ich auch gern 

@pommgreif: was sollen wir davon halten? Solider Rahmen halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommgreif (14. Februar 2011)

is noch nicht ganz fertig , fehlt noch die neue gabel , der weiße lenker und der weiße vorbau sowie die weiße sattelstange .


----------



## pommgreif (14. Februar 2011)




----------



## pommgreif (14. Februar 2011)




----------



## Giovanni1 (14. Februar 2011)

Moin Moin!
Nachdem in diesem Thread die Bike-Kategorie ja nicht so eindeutig definiert ist, erlaube ich mir mal, mein selbstgebautes âSpeedbikeâ vorzustellen. Da ich definitiv kein Rennradfahrer bin und auch niemals werde, trotzdem aber gerne ab und an auf der Strasse in paar Kilometer abspule, habe ich im Dezember das Projekt Speedy gestartet.
Basis war ein Ã¼briggebliebener BULLS Copperhead 3 Rahmen, den ich eigentlich verkaufen wollte, aber irgendwie nie so recht den Antrieb dafÃ¼r hatte. In meinem Fahrradkeller fanden sich dazu noch meine alte (aber immer noch heiÃgeliebte) Magura HS 33, sowie eine SattelstÃ¼tze mitsamt Sattel, ein PÃ¤rchen SLX-Shifter, ein altes XT Schaltwerk, ein XT-Umwerfer und ein paar Anbauteile wie Vorbau, Spacer, Steuersatz, Kette. Gefehlt haben mir zum Komplettaufbau ein (gerader und nicht zu breiter) Lenker, eine Gabel (mit Cantisockeln fÃ¼r die HS33, was gerade gebraucht gar nicht so leicht zu finden ist, wenn man eine SchaftlÃ¤nge von mindestens 210mm braucht...) sowie ein Laufradsatz fÃ¼r Felgenbremsen und eine Kurbel mit Innenlager. Nach diversen Suchen wurde ich letztlich dann hier im Forum fÃ¼ndig und habe fÃ¼r moderate Summen die Teileliste vollendet. Und dann konnte es losgehen.
Das Ergebnis stellt mich persÃ¶nlich sehr zufrieden, auch die ersten beiden Testfahrten von jew. ca. 35km waren echt gut. Die Bereifung Continental Sport Contact finde ich persÃ¶nlich Ã¼brigens klasse, ich hatte noch keine Situation, wo ich mich unsicher gefÃ¼hlt hÃ¤tte, trotzdem rennt der Slick wie blÃ¶d. Hoffe, dass er auch lange hÃ¤lt...
Einzig die ursprÃ¼nglich montierten Schraubgriffe waren mir zu hart und da ich es vom MTB so gewohnt bin, habe ich doch entgegen der eigentlichen (selbstauferlegten) Style-Vorgaben nun Griffe mit HÃ¶rnchen montiert, dafÃ¼r liefen mir letzte Woche noch ein PÃ¤rchen Ergon GX2 Race vor die FÃ¼Ãe. Die haben nicht so den klassischen HÃ¶rnchen-Charakter, sondern sind recht sportlich kurz. Jetzt paÃt es!
mfg


----------



## Sardes (14. Februar 2011)

@pommgreif

man kann auch mehrere bilder in einem beitrag posten! 
und ich würde es mit den weißen teilen nicht übertreiben...

@trailjo

für das reingesteckte geld wirklich sehr schön, da kann auch manch teurer aufbau nicht mithalten... 

nur mir wollen die pedale auch nicht gefallen und ich finde es mit dem weiß zu "frontlastig"... 
ich hätte entweder die gabel schwarz gelassen, oder den hinterbau auch weiß lackiert. denn so verliert sich irgendwie die weiße felge im schwarzen hinterbau, wohingegen die fordere felge, durch die weiße gabel, noch in den vordergrund gerückt wird.
dadurch entsteht für mich eben ein optisches ungleichgewicht.
aber wie schon oft geschrieben, deiner frau muß es gefallen und nicht uns 

@Giovanni1

gefällt mir sehr gut!
besonders die farbe des rahmens 
nur da alles über dem rahmen schwarz ist, stechen die komplett silbernen laufräder etwas raus...


----------



## trailjo (14. Februar 2011)

OK, ihr Stylefetischisten, dann habe ich einen Job für euch: An die Gabel sollen noch Aufkleber im Originaldesign:







Aber in welcher Farbe: Schwarz, silbergrau oder blau?


----------



## Sardes (14. Februar 2011)

schade das die originaldecals einfarbig sind...
wenn es nach mir ginge sollte die schrift in dem blau des hauptrahmens und mit schwarz umrandet werden, um den schwarzen hinterbau mit einzubeziehen. 

auf jeden fall nicht silbergrau.

wenn einfarbig, dann würde ich doch eher schwarz nehmen, damit eben etwas mehr schwarz an die front kommt


----------



## mat2u (14. Februar 2011)

Jetzt ist es natürlich zu spät aber warum hast Du die Reba nicht in schwarz belassen, das hätte doch gut mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert.


----------



## mat2u (14. Februar 2011)

pommgreif schrieb:


> is noch nicht ganz fertig , fehlt noch die neue gabel , der weiße lenker und der weiße vorbau sowie die weiße sattelstange .



Wow das Cube macht ja Kapriolen von billig bis edel und wieder zurück.
Im Grunde finde ich das Bike ja ganz nett aber die Hörnchen, der Ständer, die Pedalen, das Schutzblech und die sehr billigen Reifen vertragen sich doch nun gar nicht mit den XT Teilen oder gar mit den XTR Discs.
Die Dart Gabel passt nicht so wirklich zu den Shimanoanbeuteilen und hinkt funktional deutlich hinterher.
Mit einer SLX Gruppe + Reba und ohne den City-Tuningparts würde es mir besser gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardes (14. Februar 2011)

mat2u schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es natürlich zu spät aber warum hast Du die Reba nicht in schwarz belassen, das hätte doch gut mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert.



mein reden... hätte es auch mit der schwarzen gabel schöner gefunden, aber es muß eben seiner besseren hälfte gefallen, nicht uns!


----------



## mat2u (14. Februar 2011)

das ist wohl das Entscheidende. Ich würde die Fox auch von weiss in pink machen wenn es etwas bringen würde 
Hauptsache das Teil wird gefahren.
Meine Rache lautet da: nö ich geh heute nicht mit zum Pferd


----------



## pommgreif (14. Februar 2011)

hi ! 

die pedale und reifen sind nur fÃ¼r den winter , bei der gabel will ich ne rock shox recon oder ne manitou dark mir holen . fahrrad is ja noch im aufbau , muss aber damit zur arbeit fahren da ich keinen schein habe . die scheiben bremse wÃ¤re normalerweise nich dran , aber bei rose-versand haben se die xtr von 280 auf 160 â¬ runtergesetzt gehabt und da schlag ick natÃ¼rlich zu . felgen kommen schwarze mavic rauf , habe sehr gute erfahrung damit auf mein rennrad gemacht . hÃ¶rnchen will ich die schwarzen von cube mir noch holen . dann sieht es bestimmt auch mit den weiÃen lenker welcher morgen kommt , besser aus . 

zu den speedy muss ich sagen : ick find den aufbau klasse . da kann man sehen wat man aus nen bulls machen kann .

zur schrift auf der gabel : ick wÃ¼rde auch blaue schrift nehmen und schwarz umrandet .

mfg pommgreif


----------



## mat2u (14. Februar 2011)

sag nicht dass ein Satz v+h XTR Discs komplett 160,- gekostet hat?
Falls doch *grrr, mmmpf, die hätte ich...*


----------



## pommgreif (14. Februar 2011)

ohne disc , nur die scheibenbremse . bremsgriff , bremssattel und leitung waren vor gut 3 wochen bei rose fÃ¼r 160 â¬ im angebot . habs durch zufall gesehen und gleich zugeschlagen .


----------



## Sardes (14. Februar 2011)

eine xt bremse würde dennoch besser aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (14. Februar 2011)

Sardes schrieb:


> wenn einfarbig, dann würde ich doch eher schwarz nehmen, damit eben etwas mehr schwarz an die front kommt



Ist dann eben ein etwas harter Kontrast. Durch den Folienbeschrifter kann ich mir die Farbe aussuchen, aber ob sein Blau dann dem Rahmenblau entspricht?!?
Ich glaube, schwarz ist wirklich die beste Wahl.

Übrigens, falls es noch keiner erwähnt hat, es muss meiner Frau gefallen und nicht uns!


----------



## pommgreif (14. Februar 2011)

das is mein sommerrad , 8 jahre alt und letztes jahr  neu aufgebaut . natürlich mit weiß .


----------



## Sardes (14. Februar 2011)

ist zwar kein MTB, aber mir gefällt es


----------



## mat2u (18. Februar 2011)

Jetzt ist es fast fertig.
Kette, Schaltzugkabel und Pedale dann kann es Probe gefahren werden.
Die Scheiben werden noch durch neue ersetzt (180/160) soll hier reichen.
Das sich im Hintergrund befindliche AM war so nett seine Kurbeln zu spenden.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## trailjo (21. Februar 2011)

mat2u schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es fast fertig.


Warum hast du das Bike im Fahrradladen fotografiert!?!


----------



## mat2u (21. Februar 2011)

Nun das ist mein Lieblingsladen, der hat auf wann ich es mag, man kann sich in dessen Werkstatt austoben und die Bikes dort sind nach meinem Geschmack.
Zu guter letzt spricht die räumliche Nähe für ihn.


----------



## beat2eps (21. Februar 2011)

@ memphis35: Resteverwertung ist gelungen. Optisch angenehmer Aufbau, sicher ideal als 3./4.-Rad


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (5. März 2011)

Damit hier mal wieder was neues entsteht stelle ich euch mal einen Spezialaufbau vor. Folgende Parameter muss das Bike erfüllen:
- Geländegänig
- Dreiräder


Nach langer such fand ich dann das perfekte Fahrgestell für diese Vorhaben. Als Rahmen dient ein Ghost SE Rahmen. Als Hinterradachse muss eine Achse her die es möglich macht 2 Räder hinten zu haben. Gefunden habe ich diese: http://www.pfiff-vertrieb.de/index.php?sid=1&sfid=12&sfinc=html_out&subid=48&subfid=9&subfinc=text_out3&blocknr=2&sublayer=1 

Ich habe heute mit dem Aufbau begonnen. Die ersten Bilder gibts heute zu sehen der rest folgt in den nächsten Wochen.
Rahmen



Vorderrad




Die beiden hinterräder sehen so aus




Am Montag gehts hoffentlich weiter.


----------



## astral67 (6. März 2011)

WOW!

Finde die Idee spannend. Klasse Sache für Menschen mit Handicap, die sich trotzdem die Lust am Sport nicht haben nehmen lassen. Werde das auf jeden Fall weiterverfolgen. 

Da der Hersteller ja auf seiner HP selbst MTBs mit der Achse anbietet, sollte das belastungstechnisch erprobt sein. Gibts da denn bereits Erfahrungswerte drüber?


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (6. März 2011)

Also ich habe noch keine erfahrung mit der Achse. Aber do vom aussehen und vom anfassen her macht die einen sehr guten eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (6. März 2011)

Spannend ist wohl, wie kippstabil das auf der Achse mit den schnellspannern im betrieb ist.


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (6. März 2011)

Da ist nix mit Schnellspannern. Das wird alles verschraubt. Ich mache morgen mal bilder von der achse im Rohzustand.


----------



## .floe. (8. März 2011)

So, ich habe heute frÃ¼h mich dazu entschieden, hier teilzunehmen 

Ich sammle gerade Teile zusammen, um meiner Liebsten bis zum Sommer ihr erstes MTB vor die Nase stellen zu kÃ¶nnen. Da ich nicht weiÃ, ob das wirklich in gemeinsamen sportiven AusflÃ¼gen auf der Waldautobahn endet, halte ich mich mit dem Budget ein wenig zurÃ¼ck. Habe mich aber gegen ein fertiges Bike entschieden, weil ich mir vom gemeinsamen Aufbauen schon einen gewissen Begeisterungs- und Lerneffekt verspreche. Mal sehen...
Die Komponenten sollen gescheit, aber gÃ¼nstig sein. Und neu. Ich bin seit Wochen auf SchnÃ¤ppchensuche. Bisher habe ich eingekauft:

Lenker FSA XC281 - 12â¬
Griffe NC17 LockOn - 10â¬
Reifen Michelin MountainDry2 - 19â¬
SchlÃ¤uche Schwalbe AV - 10â¬
Vorbau Truvativ Holzfeller - 12â¬
Shifter Deore - 28â¬
SchaltzÃ¼ge - 13â¬
Kassette+Kette Deore - 21â¬
Schaltwerk XT Shadow - 23â¬
Pedale Wellgo B25 - 24â¬

Fotos mache ich demnÃ¤chst mal, wenn ich ungestÃ¶rt bin 

Weitere Teile in konkreter Planung:

LaufrÃ¤der Deore LX CL / Sapim / Rigida Taurus - Ã¼ber Nubuk Bikes
Umwerfer XT
Kurbel Deore HT2
Sattel Selle Italia X2 Lady

Wenn die Teile da sind, muss ich mich fÃ¼r nen Rahmen entscheiden...wahrscheinlich wirds was von Cube (Attention) oder Radon (ZR Team), wenn ich nix anderes finde. Gabel kÃ¶nnte ne Recon oder Tora werden.

GruÃ,

Flo


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (8. März 2011)

So bei mir gehts heute auch weiter.

@ astral67: hab mal ein bild von der Achse am Rahmen gemacht und auch mal von der Aufnahme der beiden Hinterräder.







So dann lüfte ich auch mal das Geheimnis der Federgabel. Gewonnen hat diese hier:



Rock Shox Reba Race

Und als letztes Foto für heute gibts die fertigen Hinterräder.




morgen baue ich weiter.


----------



## Jaypeare (8. März 2011)

He, warum kannte ich diesen Thread noch nicht? Gute Idee!

Ich mach mal mit. Bei mir geht es im Moment um diesen Rahmen:




Damit ich nicht alles doppelt schreiben muss, verlinke ich einfach mal auf den voreilig erstellten zugehörigen Aufbauthread, ich hoffe das ist ok. Das Endergebnis kommt dann auch hier rein.


----------



## kephren23 (11. März 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> muss ich mich für nen Rahmen entscheiden...wahrscheinlich wirds was von Cube (Attention) oder Radon (ZR Team), wenn ich nix anderes finde. Gabel könnte ne Recon oder Tora werden.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Flo




Vielleicht einen *Müsing COMP*, der ist günstig und leicht, ohne Markennamen und in Wunschfarbe zu haben, meine Freundin hat viel Freude damit; und ich bald auch.

Dann leg bei der Gabel lieber etwas drauf und kauf ne Reba, da hat sie mehr von und vielleicht wird dann was aus dem gemeinsamen ausfahren.

Werde hier demnächst auch mal mein Bike zeigen, aber dauert noch etwas bis ich alles zusammen habe.


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (15. März 2011)

Das erste Bild vom fertigen Bike.




Morgen wird die Probefahrt gemacht und dann gibts auch noch mehr Bilder.


----------



## astral67 (16. März 2011)

Da fehlt doch noch ne Bremsscheibe


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (16. März 2011)

Jetzt gibts auch Bilder mit Bremsscheibe.










es fährt sich echt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardes (16. März 2011)

gefällt mir wirklich gut, obwohl es doch auch etwas merkwürdig ausschaut und wenn es sich auch noch gut fährt, um so besser!


----------



## Martina H. (17. März 2011)

> es fährt sich echt gut




... dann ist da jemand jetzt bestimmt richtig glücklich - Klasse


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (17. März 2011)

ja der besitzer ist froh das ich ihm das gebaut habe. Das alte fahrrad war eine selbstgebastelte Zumutung.


----------



## erkan1984 (17. März 2011)

schick geworden. Wobei das Gestänge noch eine Farbanpassung vertragen könnte.
Darf ich fragen, für welche Zielgruppe dieser Spezialaufbau gedacht ist?

Wie funzt das Mit dem Bremsen, sind beide hinteren Räder gebremst, oder nur eines? ICh kann mir das gerade nur recht schwer vorstellen.


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (17. März 2011)

Das linke rad ist das angetriebene und auch gebremste. Das bike fährt jemand der einen eingeschränkten gleichgewichtssinn hat und ein 2 rad nicht fahren kann.



die kraftübertragung erfolgt über die 6 loch aufnahme
muss mal gucken wenn ich im Sommer zeit habe mache ich das noch.


----------



## mat2u (18. März 2011)

Die Sonne kommt raus und das Vertex ist fertig geworden.
Wenn jetzt noch der Sattel weiss wäre 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (18. März 2011)

... wär's fast perfekt 

Ich würd die Züge noch kürzen: 

Zum Schaltwerk hinten - der Bogen scheint mir doch recht groß..

Vorne ist auch so eine "Riesenschlaufe"...


----------



## mat2u (18. März 2011)

Hallo Martina,

da hast Du wohl Recht, den Zug hinten habe ich flott gekürzt ...aber díe Hydraulikleitung mmmh....das musste ich bisher noch nicht. 
Werde mir das aber noch vornehmen, dann weiss ich danach auch wie das geht.


----------



## MadBrother (18. März 2011)

Mini-AMR-Fahrer schrieb:


> Das linke rad ist das angetriebene und auch gebremste. Das bike fährt jemand der einen eingeschränkten gleichgewichtssinn hat und ein 2 rad nicht fahren kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Ich finde deine Arbet top! Kannst du vielleicht ein Foto von hinten machen, damit man sieht, wie die Konstruktion an den Rahmen gebaut ist?? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird hinten nur ein Rad angetrieben?

mfg Jürgen


----------



## .floe. (19. März 2011)

Bei mir gehts so langsam auch weiter. Hier die aktuelle Liste der Teile, die bereits gekauft wurden:

Lenker FSA XC281 - 12â¬
Griffe NC17 LockOn - 10â¬
Reifen Michelin MountainDry2 - 19â¬
SchlÃ¤uche Schwalbe AV - 10â¬
Vorbau Truvativ Holzfeller - 12â¬
Shifter Deore - 28â¬
SchaltzÃ¼ge - 13â¬
Kassette+Kette Deore - 21â¬
Schaltwerk XT Shadow - 23â¬
Pedale Wellgo B25 - 24â¬
Umwerfer SLX - 18â¬
Kurbel Deore HT2 - 52â¬
Sattel Selle Italia X2 Lady - 17â¬
Formula ORO K24 Set 180/180 - 130â¬

..und vor ein paar Minuten Ã¼ber eBay:

Rock Shox Recon Silver TK Solo Air - 125â¬

Alle Teile natÃ¼rlich neu oder noch nie verbaut oder aus Neurad - aus Shops, Bikemarkt, eBay  

Diesen Monat kommt noch ein Laufradsatz dazu, der Rest muss warten bis April. Aber so langsam nimmt das Geschenk an meine Liebste Formen an 

Vielleicht komme ich morgen dazu, mal ein "Teilepaket-Foto" zu machen...

GruÃ,

Flo


----------



## memphis35 (19. März 2011)

Vieleicht ist da ein Rahmen für deine Beste dabei .

http://stores.ebay.at/multicycle-ca...72163018&_sid=330357998&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Mfg  35


----------



## .floe. (20. März 2011)

Hi, danke für den Tip! Die Capics sind interessant! Ich hatte eigentlich diesen hier ins Auge gefasst, war aber zu langsam: RH 44 war dann leider schon weg

http://www.jh-bikes.de/product_info.php/info/p1741_Marin-Nail-Trail-MTB-Alu-Rahmen.html


----------



## pommgreif (20. März 2011)

hallo zusammen ! 

die rock shox recon silver tk solo air hab ick jetzt auch in meinen bike , is aber ohne poploc und ohne motion control . motion control kommt nächsten  monat in die recon rein , dann gibts auch wieder fotos .

mfg


----------



## Knickedstopper (20. März 2011)

Mini-AMR-Fahrer schrieb:


> Das linke rad ist das angetriebene und auch gebremste. Das bike fährt jemand der einen eingeschränkten gleichgewichtssinn hat und ein 2 rad nicht fahren kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es Probleme mit der Traktion gibt, könnte man auch ein Differential Getriebe einbauen. In meiner Zivi Zeit bin ich ab und zu mal mit so einem Handycap Bike gefahren, das ein Differential hatte (konnte es nicht lassen die Kurven eng zu fahren).


----------



## memphis35 (20. März 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> Hi, danke für den Tip! Die Capics sind interessant! Ich hatte eigentlich diesen hier ins Auge gefasst, war aber zu langsam: RH 44 war dann leider schon weg
> 
> http://www.jh-bikes.de/product_info.php/info/p1741_Marin-Nail-Trail-MTB-Alu-Rahmen.html



Jetzt gibt es halt noch ein paar Farben und Größen von den Elixierrahmen , sind aber die 2010 Modelle .

Mfg  35


----------



## kephren23 (28. März 2011)

Dann fang ich hier auch mal langsam an Mein/Unser (Ich und meine Freundin) Projekt vorzustellen.

Es handelt sich um 2 Bikes, alpha und omega.

Ziel ist/war es ein weißes und ein schwarzes Bike zu bauen, mit goldenen Anbauteilen als Kontrast.

Während das omega in der Endphase ist wird es beim alpha noch etwa 4 Wochen dauern, aber bis dahin sollen beide Bikes komplett fertig gestellt sein, insoweit das Überhaupt geht.

Hier schonmal einige erste Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (28. März 2011)

Wow. Das sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus!


----------



## Jan86 (1. April 2011)

moin moin ich bin gerade dabei mein erstes Fahrrad selber aufzubauen.

hatte schon seit ca 2 jahren den NOX rahmen bei mir im keller stehen und nu hab ich angefangen... jetzt hab ich noch ein problem ich weiß nicht ob ich mir eine SLX oder XT Schaltgruppe kaufen soll... sollen ja ziemlich gleich auf liegen laut einem test in so einer Fahrradzeitung aber man ließt teileweise was anders ich bin verwirrt


----------



## memphis35 (1. April 2011)

Ich würde zur SLX greifen http://www.bike-components.de/produ...uppe-ohne-Naben-und-Bremsen-Modell-2011-.html
und die Bremsen in weiß http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22314_Elixir-5-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-.html

Mfg  35


----------



## pommgreif (2. April 2011)

ich kauf am liebsten bei http://www.bike-discount.de ein . is da immer günstig , hab auch noch nichts günstigeres gesehen .

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a12149/slx-gruppe-3-fach-ohne-naben.html


----------



## memphis35 (2. April 2011)

Wo ist ja egal , habe das nur als Beispiel verlinkt.

Mfg  35


----------



## pommgreif (3. April 2011)

ups , dann hab ick dat etwat falsch verstanden wohl


----------



## kephren23 (3. April 2011)

Vielleicht xt shifter, die zur xtr funktion umbauen. Slx is ansonsten ziemlich cool.

9 & 10 fach beachten!


----------



## mat2u (4. April 2011)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Vielleicht xt shifter, die zur xtr funktion umbauen.



Das soll was sein, XT zur XTR Funktion umbauen, meinem Sohn würde ich sagen es soll vernüftigt sprechen 
Nein im Ernst, da man eine Komponenten nicht in eine andere umbauien kann, so könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Du damit die Demontage der Ganganzeige meinst.
Manche mögen die ja nicht, ich find ees eher doof dass die XTR das nicht bietet.
Ein XT Antriebs-und Schaltset gibt es für 300, die Version in SLX für 200,-


----------



## Jan86 (4. April 2011)

danke erstmal hab bestellt.

ich werd mich wieder melden wenn es fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (4. April 2011)

mat2u schrieb:


> Das soll was sein, XT zur XTR Funktion umbauen, meinem Sohn würde ich sagen es soll vernüftigt sprechen
> Nein im Ernst, da man eine Komponenten nicht in eine andere umbauien kann, so könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Du damit die Demontage der Ganganzeige meinst.
> Manche mögen die ja nicht, ich find ees eher doof dass die XTR das nicht bietet.
> Ein XT Antriebs-und Schaltset gibt es für 300, die Version in SLX für 200,-



Nein ich meine das man das Gehäuse des xt Shifters bearbeitet um mit dem hinteren Hebel, wie bei dem xtr schalten zu können. die ganganzeige is ja Geschmacksache, ich finde sie eher sinnlos.


----------



## kephren23 (6. April 2011)

Nun gehts bei mir auch weiter. Habe nun meine Kurbel Fertig und ein passendes Paar Pedale dazu.

Im Kaufzustand










Das was daraus geworden ist.


----------



## .floe. (6. April 2011)

Bevor du das fertige Bike hier postest, melde dich. Ich ziehe dann erst meine Sonnenbrille auf  So viel shiny Bling Bling auf einmal, krass. Aber alles sehr konsequent, das find ich gut!


----------



## scylla (6. April 2011)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Dann fang ich hier auch mal langsam an Mein/Unser (Ich und meine Freundin) Projekt vorzustellen.
> 
> Es handelt sich um 2 Bikes, alpha und omega.



Wow, hört sich spannend an 
Zeig doch auch mal das "omega"!

Welche Rahmen sind denn überhaupt die Basis dafür?


----------



## kephren23 (6. April 2011)

Habe jetzt nur das Bild, meine Freundin hat mehr, ist ja auch noch nich ganz fertig.
Es kommen noch komplette Nokons, die Kurbel wird noch gepulvert oder eloxiert (Matt Schwarz - aber nich mehr diesen Monat). Aufkleber wirds noch geben. Mittlerweile is es auch schon etwas weiter.

Wir bauen auf einem Müsing Comp.





Meins wird diesen Monat noch fertig dann gehts Anfang Mai auf Tour und dann werden auch ein paar Fotos enstehen.


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2011)

> Habe nun meine Kurbel Fertig und ein passendes Paar Pedale dazu.



Wow - muss ich allerdings verbaut sehen und zu beurteilen ob es mir gefällt...



> Anfang Mai auf Tour und dann werden auch ein paar Fotos enstehen



... ich hoffe doch wir sehen schon vorher Fotos der Aufbauten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (6. April 2011)

Hallo Martina ich habe gesehen das du deine Deckel der RX in gold eloxieren lassen hast und auch gelesen das es nicht so einfach war. irgendwelche tips?


----------



## Martina H. (7. April 2011)

Hy,

die Deckel sind von Mad-Line eloxiert und der war nicht so beigeistert: die Legierung ist wohl nicht so toll. Er sagte, das schwarz gut machbar ist, andere Farben nicht. Meine (orange nicht gold) hat er gemacht, er sagte aber, dass er in Zukunft die Finger davon lassen wird. Wenn man genau hinsieht, sieht man auch , dass sie nicht so schön glatt sind - eher ein bisschen rau. Als ob von der Oberfläche etwas angelöst wurde - dicht sind sie aber trotzdem.

Wenn Du Interesse hast, würd ich ihn einfach mal anschreiben - allerdings scheint er im Moment wohl ziemlich viel zu tun zu haben...


----------



## Jan86 (9. April 2011)

ich habs fertig 

ist eine XT Schaltung und Formula RX Bremsen geworden.






die waage zeigt 10,7kg


----------



## ArSt (9. April 2011)

Hallo Jan86!
Ist ein schönes Teil geworden! Das wird sicher Spass machen!
Lauter gute und solide Anbauten, schön und nicht übertrieben.
Du solltest Deine Züge noch kürzen, dann wär's perfekt!
Es grüßt Armin.


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (10. April 2011)

ich sollte ja nochmal ein paar Bilder von der Hinterradkonstruktion machen. Habs leider nicht früher geschaft.


----------



## InoX (10. April 2011)

sieht sehr spannend aus. ich könnte mir aber vorstellen dass das Schaltwerk öfter aufsetzt und deshalb etwas leiden wird. Hab natürlich keine Ahnung ob man damit auch wirklich ins Gelände gehen kann aber wenn man nach den Reifen geht scheint es ja schon zu klappen. Die Idee finde ich allerdings sehr gut.

Grüße,
Inox


----------



## Sardes (10. April 2011)

Mini-AMR-Fahrer schrieb:


> ich sollte ja nochmal ein paar Bilder von der Hinterradkonstruktion machen. Habs leider nicht früher geschaft.



die strebenbefestigung an der sattelstütze sieht etwas verbogen aus, als hätte sie sich unter belastung gedreht...


----------



## pommgreif (10. April 2011)

ick find auch dat die eine strebe verbogen is .

und auch bei mir geht weiter , neuer lenker , neue bereifung und die recon sind neu .


----------



## Sardes (10. April 2011)

pommgreif schrieb:


> ick find auch dat die eine strebe verbogen is .
> 
> und auch bei mir geht weiter , neuer lenker , neue bereifung und die recon sind neu .



nehm es mir bitte nicht übel, aber der lenker sieht einfach nur daneben aus, da sonst nichts an deinem rad komplett weiß ist, außer diesem 
und zu dem ständer... mir tut die strebe leid, an dem er befestigt ist...


----------



## pommgreif (10. April 2011)

die recon wird noch weis , die neuen bar ends  und die neue sattelstütze auch . bei dem ständer wär es vllt super paar vorschläge zu machen . der ständer muss stabil sein um auch auf sandigen untergrund das rad zu halten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (10. April 2011)

... zum Thema Ständer:

abschrauben - und das Rad hinlegen. Was liegt fällt nicht um 

Mit dem Ständer Trails fahren ist einfach zu gefährlich - so Du das Rad artgerecht bewegen möchtest - der klappt genau da aus, wo Du es am wenigsten brauchen kannst...

Nur meine Meinung.

@MiniAmRFahrer:

...das Schaltwerk sitzt wirklich ziemlich exponiert - allerdings hätte ich jetzt auch keine Idee, wie das besser zu lösen wäre (evtl einen Schutzbügel? )

Was sagt eigentlich der/die Fahrer/in - schon begeistert damit unterwegs? Und wo/was fahrt ihr damit?


----------



## Sardes (10. April 2011)

pommgreif schrieb:


> die recon wird noch weis , die neuen bar ends  und die neue sattelstütze auch . bei dem ständer wär es vllt super paar vorschläge zu machen . der ständer muss stabil sein um auch auf sandigen untergrund das rad zu halten .



selbst dann würde mir ein weißer lenker nicht zu sagen, da die weiße gabel durch die weiße sattelstütze ausgeglichen wird... wie gesagt, ist aber nur meine meinung und geschmack!
ein rein weißer lenker passt, nach meinem empfinden, eben nur an ein rad mit komplett weißem rahmen... alles andere sieht dann vorne einfach überladen aus, da eben rahmen und gabel die farbe für die anbauteile vorgeben.
aber wie gesagt, ist nur mein empfinden und letzt endlich muß es dir gefallen 

und zu der stütze, wie Martina schon sagt, die gehört ganz ab und das rad hingelegt, wenn man pause macht


----------



## pommgreif (10. April 2011)

gibs nen problem dabei . das rad wird nicht nur für die freizeit genutzt sondern ist auch dafür da um zur arbeit zu kommen . ich habe keinen führerschein und werd auch keinen vorläufig machen . deshalb hat das rad nun 4000 km in den monaten seit letztes jahr september draufbekommen . brauchte damals ein rad um arbeit zu bekommen und das hab ich dann angefangen meinen bedürfnissen anzupassen . durch meinen geringen verdienst , bekommt das rad nun immer nach und nach teile dran um auch länger durch zuhalten . die farbkombination weiß und schwarz finde ich ( also nur meine meinung ) wenn es fertig ist schon nicht schlecht . habe diese farbkombi beim bekannten mit sein grafikprogramm simuliert . aber schaun wa mal wenn es fertig is , vllt ändere ick das dann auch wieder . schraube ja gerne am rad .


----------



## Sardes (10. April 2011)

pommgreif schrieb:


> gibs nen problem dabei . das rad wird nicht nur für die freizeit genutzt sondern ist auch dafür da um zur arbeit zu kommen . ich habe keinen führerschein und werd auch keinen vorläufig machen . deshalb hat das rad nun 4000 km in den monaten seit letztes jahr september draufbekommen . brauchte damals ein rad um arbeit zu bekommen und das hab ich dann angefangen meinen bedürfnissen anzupassen . durch meinen geringen verdienst , bekommt das rad nun immer nach und nach teile dran um auch länger durch zuhalten . die farbkombination weiß und schwarz finde ich ( also nur meine meinung ) wenn es fertig ist schon nicht schlecht . habe diese farbkombi beim bekannten mit sein grafikprogramm simuliert . aber schaun wa mal wenn es fertig is , vllt ändere ick das dann auch wieder . schraube ja gerne am rad .



ich weiß nicht warum du dich so angegriffen fühlst...
ich habe auch nie einen führerschein gemacht, bin somit auch schon immer nur mit rad unterwegs und da ich rentner bin ist mein einkommen sicher noch kleiner als deins 

ändert aber nichts daran, das ein ständer einfach nicht an ein mtb gehört, zumindest meiner meinung nach, und ich war auch noch nie in der situation, einen zu brauchen, weil es einfach immer möglichkeiten gibt, sein rad ab zu legen, oder zu stellen, auch ohne einen ständer am rad zu haben 

und wie schon gesagt, es muß dir gefallen! 
ich sage eben nur, das ein weißer lenker für mich to mutch ist... weil der rahmen eben von der grundfarbe schwarz ist und somit gern felgen, griffe, sattel, oder sattelstange und gabel weiß sein können, aber der lenker passt für mich persönlich nicht ins bild... 

wie gesagt, es ist meine meinung und genau dafür ist das forum doch auch da und deswegen stellst du doch auch deine bilder hier rein, um anderer leute meinung zu hören, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (10. April 2011)

also zu den streben. ja die haben sich einen bisschen verdreht und sind gebogen. Wie ich das in den Griff bekomme weiß ich noch nicht genau. Das mit dem Schaltwerk ist kein problem. Die Fahrerin ist bis jetzt begeistert. Wir hatten heute nur das Problem das es noch an der Fahrtechnik hapert. Wir fahren damit auf der Straße und auf Waldwegen. Singletrails haben wir noch nicht ausprobiert. Nur bei den Reifen muss ich noch was ändern. Der Nobby Nic muss hinten links montiert werden weil man bei losem Untergrund sonst keinen Grip hat.


----------



## pommgreif (11. April 2011)

fühle mich nicht angegriffen , wollte nur erklären weshalb ich etwas mache . das manche es nur einfarbig mögen is kein problem . jeder hat ja einen anderen geschmack .


----------



## KayOs (13. April 2011)

beim Schrotti gefunden und meiner Meinung nach zu schade zum wegwerfen...
also erstmal zerlegt





dann "neues" Fahrwerk organisiert




Cockpit saniert




Schaltwerk vom zerkratzten Lack befreit




und nach dem Lackieren und diversen anderen Arbeiten isses letzte Woche fertig geworden


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab nun endlich alle Teile zusammen um mein neues Bike aufzubauen. Ich kann euch jetzt erstmal nur ein paar Teilebilder liefer da ich noch nicht alzuviel montieren konnte. 
Als erstes mal der Rahmen




Dämpfer




Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme







Bremse







die nächsten bilder werden dann nicht mehr auf der Waage sein. Wollte halt nur gerne wissen was des Neue Bike dann wiegt.


----------



## trailjo (1. Mai 2011)

Oh nein, Waagenbilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (4. Mai 2011)

So bin fast fertig. Erster fahreindruckt ist gut. Kann allerdings noch nicht mit im Gelände fahren. Die hinterradbremse muss noch entlüftet werden.


----------



## Fujisan (4. Mai 2011)

Mini-AMR-Fahrer schrieb:


>



Gefällt mir gut & sieht schnell aus . 

Aber bitte bring noch ein wenig Ordnung in den Kabelsalat bzw. die Leitungen könnten etwas eingekürzt werden, dann ists supi .


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (4. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem leitungkürzen wird noch gemacht. Ist voralem die Bremsleitung von Hinten


----------



## erkan1984 (4. Mai 2011)

was'n das bitte für ein Lenker und wie Breit?
danke


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (5. Mai 2011)

Das ist ein ungelabelter Mortoplenker von tuning-pedals.de hier aus forum. der ist 58cm breit und wiegt 84g.


----------



## .floe. (5. Mai 2011)

@Mini-AMR-Fahrer

Bezüglich Kabelsalat: Kannst du den PopLoc-Hebel nicht links montieren? Ist der Drehgriff im Weg? Wenn mein Blick mich am frühen Morgen nicht trübt, hast du nämlich die Links-Version rechts montiert...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (5. Mai 2011)

das habe ich extra wegen dem Drehgriff so gemacht. so kann ich den bremsgriff unter dem Poplock montieren. Ich benutzte den fast nie.


----------



## volcom74 (28. Mai 2011)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Dann fang ich hier auch mal langsam an Mein/Unser (Ich und meine Freundin) Projekt vorzustellen.
> 
> Es handelt sich um 2 Bikes, alpha und omega.
> 
> ...




Sieht richtig geil aus!
Erzähl doch mal was zu den Parts...
und stell Bilder von den fertigen Bikes ein. Bin echt gespannt!


----------



## kephren23 (29. Mai 2011)

volcom74 schrieb:


> Sieht richtig geil aus!
> Erzähl doch mal was zu den Parts...
> und stell Bilder von den fertigen Bikes ein. Bin echt gespannt!



Danke fürs Lob und Interesse.

Ja eigentlich sollten die "fertigen" Bikes schon fotografiert sein, jedoch is mir vor 4 Wochen der Rahmen gebrochen.
Die Bikes sollten ja eigentlich mit in den Urlaub aber daraus is dann nix geworden, nach dem Urlaub wurde der Rahmen getauscht und es steht nun wieder komplett hier.
Nächste Woche kommen die neuen Aufkleber und dann wird es auch endlich Fotos geben, wir freuen uns auch schon drauf Fotos zu machen.

Zu den Parts:
Die Gabel;
 ist eine FOX 100 an der die Aufkleber entfernt wurden.
Deckel, Lock-Out Hebel und die Leitungsschelle wurden weiß lackiert und die Schraube an der Schelle gegen eine goldene getauscht.
Die Shifter;
wurden auch weiß lackiert, Einstellschraube und Schelle sind die Yumeya Parts von Shimano, Schrauben sind gegen goldene getauscht.
Die Nokons, sind mittlerweile goldene anstatt weiße wie auf dem Bild.


Ja was ich noch sagen kann ist das wir mit den Bikes sehr zufrieden sind und viel Spaß und auch Nerven hinein investiert haben.
Teurer geworden als gewollt ist es sowieso, wie immer .
Aber das fahren entschädigt für alles.


----------



## volcom74 (31. Mai 2011)

Hab mir die Yumeya Parts mal angeschaut - sehr nice!
Gibt es solche Tuning Parts vielleicht für Sram?


----------



## kephren23 (17. Juni 2011)

so leider dauert es noch etwas, da is ein fehler bei den Aufklebern passiert.
Aber hier schonmal 2 Bilder











zu den Yumeya Parts und Sram
Sram hat ja die Design your ride Serie ansonsten gibt es Schellen von trickstuff in sämtlichen eloxal farben


----------



## Bjunior (17. Juni 2011)

@ kephren23: Wow! Sowas edles, geht ja fast als Schmuck durch 

Der momentane Stand des Patchwork Bikes meiner Freundin:






Rahmen: Astro irgendwas (baugleich Poison Zyankali)
Gabel: Marzocchi Mx Pro LO (2009)
Laufräder: Rigida Taurus 2000 Disc mit Shimano HB M-525  vorne und FH M-525 hinten
Steuersatz: Richey Comp Logic
Umwerfer + Trigger: Deore 2009

Cockpit kommt das von meinem Curare wieder dran, wenn Geld für was neues da ist. 






Habt ihr evtl. ne Empfehlung bzgl. günstigen Scheibenbremsen? Bei ebay gibts oft Hayes Stroker (Ryde, Trial und manchmal auch Ace) mit Lackmängeln die günstig weggehen (bin mit meiner Trial seit knapp2 Jahren glücklich), alternativ liebäugle ich mit den Avid BB7, evtl das bessere für die technisch unbegabte Frau.

MfG


----------



## kephren23 (17. Juni 2011)

Was stellst du dir preislich vor? Hätte noch ne k18 hier!


----------



## Graf Kroko (30. Juni 2011)

BB7 mit Jagwire Ripcord Leitungen. Viel günstiger gibts keine, außerdem ist es eine echte Sorglos-Bremse.

Bremse (pro Stück): ca. 50,-
Bremshebel (pro Stück): ca. 20,-
Bremsleitungen (vorne und hinten): ca. 25,-
Gesamt: 145,-

Ich fahre sie seit über 2 Jahren und hatte damit noch nie Probleme. 1x / Jahr die Züge mit Außenhüllen tauschen (25,-), bei Bedarf die Bremsbeläge (Tipp: Trickstuff NG Beläge).

Olli


----------



## fwmachine (30. Juni 2011)

Super Thread...... 

Ich habe nun auch begonnen, mein Bike "etwas" umzubauen.

Gestartet wurde mit einem X-Vert extrem 2005. Aufgrund diverser alzersbedingter Ausfaelle (Laufleistung lediglich 500 km) haette gleich ein Gabelservice, ein Bremsservice sowie der Tausch aller Bowdenzuege faellig gewesen. Kostenpunkt fuer den Service wären 250 Euro gewesen. 

Dann ein defekter Freilauf.......toll.

1. GABEL: 
Die Manitou Axel Comp habe ich gegen eine Rock Xbox Recon Race Solo Air getauscht. Kosten 200 euro.

2. LAUFRÄDER:
Die Standartlaufraeder habe ich wegen dem defekten Freilauf gern Mavic Crossride fuer 180 Euro getauscht. 

3. SCHALTUNG/ANTRIEB:
Hier musste nun die urspruengliche Deore / deore lx / deore Xt 9-fach Kombi der kompletten Dynasys- SLX weichen. Samt Kurbel, Innenlager und Schalthebel. Das Set war fuer 220 Euro einfach billiger als alle Teile einzeln. Hier befinde ich mich gerade am Einbau.

4. BREMSEN:
Vorhanden sind Magura Julie 2005. Aufgrund jenes Gewichts von 110 kg (5 sind schon runter) sollen es wohl in absehbarer Zukunft entweder Shimano Saint bzw. Weil 6-Loch Naben vorhanden sind, mittelpreisige Maguras werden. An dieser Stelle freue ich mich auf Anregungen. 
Wuerde gerne Xt nehmen, bin jedoch etwas irritiert ufer die Probleme mit den genieteten Spider Scheiben mit Center Lock.

Bilder folgen.....

ZIEL DES UMBAUS:

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir naechsten Sommer ein Drössiger xc oder ein Drössiger am zuzulegen und will alle Teile dafuer verwenden koennen. 
Was sagt Ihr dazu? Welchen Rahmen sollte ich bevorzugen? Bin eher ein Tourer und fahre maximal S2 Abschnitte. Bequeme Sitzhaltung ist mir genauso wichtig wie ein wendiges Bike.  Danach kommt erst die Kletterfähigkeit. 

Lg


----------



## fwmachine (30. Juni 2011)

Achja, und ein verstellbarer Vorbau kommt definitiv ans Rad.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjunior (30. Juni 2011)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Was stellst du dir preislich vor? Hätte noch ne k18 hier!



Preislich sollte es die 120 mit Scheiben nicht übersteigen sofern es gebraucht sein soll, wenns eine neue Bremse sein soll sind max. 150 angesetzt.



> BB7 mit Jagwire Ripcord Leitungen. Viel günstiger gibts keine, außerdem ist es eine echte Sorglos-Bremse.
> 
> Bremse (pro Stück): ca. 50,-
> Bremshebel (pro Stück): ca. 20,-
> ...



Letztenendes wird es auch denk ich auch darauf rauslaufen, Hebel hätt ich sogar noch hier  Stauchen sich die Züge/Hüllen so arg, dass man die jählich tauschen sollte?

MfG


----------



## Graf Kroko (30. Juni 2011)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Letztenendes wird es auch denk ich auch darauf rauslaufen, Hebel hätt ich sogar noch hier  Stauchen sich die Züge/Hüllen so arg, dass man die jählich tauschen sollte?
> 
> MfG



Nein, das Stauchen ist kein Problem. Ich fahre das ganze Jahr über bei jedem Wetter und spätestens nach dem Winter wird die Reibung doch sehr hoch. 

Die Züge sollten je nach Einsatz des Rads locker auch deutlich länger halten.


----------



## kephren23 (3. Juli 2011)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Preislich sollte es die 120 mit Scheiben nicht übersteigen sofern es gebraucht sein soll, wenns eine neue Bremse sein soll sind max. 150 angesetzt.



Hätte die für 70 abgegeben, leider habe ich sie nun schon verkauft!

Ich würde dir empfehlen irgendwelche hydraulischen zu kaufen, gebraucht oder neuwertig bekommt man da ein set bei ebay schon für knapp um die 100 oder sogar weniger, du hast kaum weitere kostenpunkte.

Für mich passt scheibenbremse und Bowdenzug einfach nich zusammen.

Vorallem schon die Beschreibung der Bremsen "für hydrophobe Fahrer", also heisst bei etwas Nässe rutschen die durch oder was?
dann doch gleich V-Brakes!


----------



## Hamburger Jung (3. Juli 2011)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Onlineshop fÃ¼r Schrauben (Einfache farbige Alu M5). Tuning-Bikes fÃ¤llt weg, ich bin nicht bereit, 3â¬ Mindermengenzuschlag zu zahlen  Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine Alternative mit Ausnahme von eBay/Schraubenladen um die Ecke?


----------



## michel77 (3. Juli 2011)

http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/shop/index.php?cat=c3_Schrauben.html


----------



## kephren23 (3. Juli 2011)

nano-bike-parts aber die sind teuerer
bikehardest


----------



## Hamburger Jung (3. Juli 2011)

michel77 schrieb:


> http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/shop/index.php?cat=c3_Schrauben.html


Perfekt! Ich danke dir  Schon bestellt...


----------



## rasumichin (3. Juli 2011)

Ich häng mich hier mal an mit meinem aufbau

mitte der woche sollten alle restlichen Teile da sein

Teileliste:
Rahmen: Pipedream Sirius
Gabel: Suntour Epicon XC TAD
Bremse: Formula Oro K24
LRS: XT Naben / Saphim Race Speichen / Fun Works 911Nduro Felge
Reifen: Vorne entweder Vredestein Bull Lock 2,35 oder Tiger Claw 2,4 / Hinten Tiger Claw 2,4
Schalterei:SLX komplett
Antrieb: Hone Kurbel / LX Kette (HG71) / Deore Kassette (HG61)
Pedale: BBB Plattform
Lenker: Truvativ Stylo Race
Vorbau: Tuvativ aka 70mm
Steuersatz:Fun Works Big Spinna
Sattel??
Griffe??
Sattelklemme:??

Hab ich wass wichtiges vergessen?


----------



## rasumichin (9. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoNick81 (9. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöner Thread
Nach fast einem Jahr(!) Suche hab ich endlich einen Rahmen fuer meine Frau gefunden, der auch meine Ansprüche befriedigt (keine Cantisockel, passende Größe, nicht zu teuer)




Hab heute mal mit dem Zusammenbau angefangen. Zuerst der Antrieb:









Weiter gehts wenn die Restlichen Teile kommen.


----------



## sramx9 (9. August 2011)

SOOOOO

wegen anderer GroÃprojekte ( Haus ) nach nem guten halben Jahr ( siehe Beitrag auf Seite 1 ) ..... FERTIG ( erstmal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


















[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hier mal die Teileliste.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Da eine ausfÃ¼hrliche Probefahrt noch nicht stattgefunden hat, wird natÃ¼rlich evtl. noch geÃ¤ndert.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]DÃ¤mpfer ??? und wohl etwas lÃ¤ngerer Vorbau.
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Rahmen: [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Cheetah Mountain Spirit mit Fox Vanilla R â Bikemarkt[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gabel:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]RS Recon â Neu HÃ¤ndler[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]LaufrÃ¤der:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Transition Revolution â Bikemarkt[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bremsen:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Avid Juicy 5 â vom Kumpel[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Schaltung;[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sram x7 / x9 â Bikemarkt[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Kurbeln:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Truvativ Husselfelt â Flohmarkt[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Lenker/Vorbau/StÃ¼tze etc[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ritchey / Bontrager/ - rumliegende Teile und Flohmarkt[/FONT]


----------



## Sardes (9. August 2011)

gefällt mir sehr gut 
schön schlicht und vor allem ohne gold, oder sonstigen bunten schräubchen usw...

nur das letzte stück, der zugaußenhülle zum umwerfer, hätte ich etwas kürzer gemacht, damit der bogen nicht so weit ins dreieck ragt und besser mit der bremsleitung harmoniert... 
das ist halt einer meiner macken, weswegen ich auch schon mal an einem meiner räder den schaltzug 3x gekürzt hatte, bis es mir wirklich gefiel


----------



## sramx9 (9. August 2011)

danke.

dafür das ich die Teile über einen Zeitraum von einem halben Jahr gekauft habe ( Kurbeln vor 2 Jahre für ein anderes Bike ), finde ich auch das es gut zusammen passt.

Mit der Hülle schaue ich mal. Könntest recht haben.


----------



## kephren23 (20. August 2011)

Nach nun 2 Monaten hin und her, den letzten Umbauten und einigen Problemen sind diese Woche nun endlich die ersten vernünftigen gemeinsamen Bilder enstanden.


----------



## sramx9 (20. August 2011)

konsequent - vor allem das weiße  
gefällt - weil mal was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fridl89 (20. August 2011)

das "ALPHA" sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## Quator94 (20. August 2011)

*Ganz am Anfang:* Habe erstmal nur einen Flaschenhalter verbaut.






*1. Update:* Verbaut wurden neue Griffe, Pedale und Refletoren von 3M.






*2. Update:* Neue kam Rock Shox Recon, SLX Shifter, SLX Kassette und XT Kette.











*3. Update:* Den alten Sattel habe ich bei einem Sturz zerlegt, also kam ein neuer.






*4. Update:* Flaschenhalter und Flasche in passender farbe zum Bike.











*5. Update:* Neue Reifen (Michelin Wild Grip`R) und Vorabue (Truvativ Husselfelt)






*Und so sieht es aus, wenn es benutzt wurde* 











*Ich hoffe euch hat meine kleine Story gefallen *


----------



## downi (8. September 2011)

Soeben fertig geworden:
Drössiger SL 9.1 17"

Gesamtgewicht 11.5 Kilo, Preis 1270 Euro! Teils Leichtbau, teils stabile Parts ausgewählt (Lenker, LRS, Kurbel) für Körpergewicht 86 Kilo/Höhe 1,76m (ziemlich fett). 

Da ich kein Fan von hydraulischen Bremsen bin, sind Avid BB7 drangebaut worden. 

Aufbauzeit: Ca. 1 Jahr - Danke an den Schnäppchenjägerthread, ans Leichtbau-Forum, usw.

Und fall jemand meckert das es kein reines CC, Tourer oder sonstwas ist! Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt shiet-egal!  So will ich das haben, dann passt das auch! Hier im Flachland gibt das sowieso wenig Hügel!


----------



## Martina H. (8. September 2011)

> Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt shiet-egal!



... ganz genau die richtige Einstellung  (und so schlimm ist es doch garnicht  )


----------



## sramx9 (9. September 2011)

@ downi - schaut gut aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - das Blau ist echt geil


----------



## NoNick81 (10. September 2011)

Bevor meine Frau es morgen richtig einsaut mal schnell Fotos gemacht










und als kleine Gemeinheit:


----------



## NoNick81 (10. September 2011)

Alpha und Omega sind Geil


----------



## sramx9 (10. September 2011)

die ahead-kappe ist geil   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"quäl dich du Sau" hast du dich wohl nicht getraut


----------



## nobse (10. September 2011)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Nach nun 2 Monaten hin und her, den letzten Umbauten und einigen Problemen sind diese Woche nun endlich die ersten vernünftigen gemeinsamen Bilder enstanden.



das ist doch mal echt klasse. einige andere projekte sind auch liebevoll im detail durchdacht - aber ganz ehrlich, ob einer an nem cube ne sattelstütze wechelt. pff


----------



## volcom74 (11. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downi (11. September 2011)

Das Alpha kann man nicht toppen! Aber da der Thread für alle ist, muss man auch kleine Änderungen an Serienbikes würdigen. Und auch das Cube hat sich positiv verändert, wenn auch nur im Detail. 

Hauptsache man sieht hier nicht "nur" schwarz-rote Bike-Träume!

Das Rocky Mountain gefällt mir übrigens auch super, auch wenn ich ein Kerl bin. Ich mag das Rot, die Gabel hätte ich aber in weiss drangeklatscht! Dann macht das quälen noch mehr Spass!


----------



## kungfu (11. September 2011)

Alpha = perfekt !

Was die anderen hier posten ist schon etwas lächerlich !

Getränkehaltermegaumbauprojekt......


----------



## downi (11. September 2011)

kungfu schrieb:


> Alpha = perfekt !
> 
> Was die anderen hier posten ist schon etwas lächerlich !
> 
> Getränkehaltermegaumbauprojekt......



Dann mach halt einen eigenen Thread auf: "Die schönsten Poser-Bikes hier" und sabbel nicht so rum!

Lächerlich ist das Anspruchsdenken so mancher hier. Im Leichtbau-Forum gilt auch nur noch Ultraleichtbau, die meisten sub9er schrotte ich locker mit meinem Körpergewicht!


----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2011)

> Was die anderen hier posten ist schon etwas lächerlich !




... les den Titel und Eingangspost von diesem Thread, denke über Deine Äußerung nach und hör auf, anderen die Bikes "lächerlich" zu machen. Wenn Du diese Einstellung hast, bist Du hier falsch, geh in die Thread's die Deinem "Erwartungsniveau" entsprechen...


----------



## Seader (11. September 2011)

downi, was hältst von der rst gabel? fand die richtig g**l  der aufbau gfoid ma! genau wie die vielen anderen hier


----------



## SCOTT BoD (11. September 2011)

hallo,
ich war so frei und habs mal so wie ist im "pornicious (short) travel bikes [ohne eigene Räder]" in der galerie gepostet.
gruss k.



kephren23 schrieb:


> Nach nun 2 Monaten hin und her, den letzten Umbauten und einigen Problemen sind diese Woche nun endlich die ersten vernünftigen gemeinsamen Bilder enstanden.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-RznyKCsDTR4/Tk-s1PhOfGI/AAAAAAAAB-o/FXtIeitojTg/s1600/KPH_5573dfghj.jpg
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-WB3-Q8GlTjg/Tk-s1HZ_IiI/AAAAAAAAB-w/GMID2f-xpT8/s1600/KPH_5591dfghj.jpg


----------



## volcom74 (11. September 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... les den Titel und Eingangspost von diesem Thread, denke über Deine Äußerung nach und hör auf, anderen die Bikes "lächerlich" zu machen. Wenn Du diese Einstellung hast, bist Du hier falsch, geh in die Thread's die Deinem "Erwartungsniveau" entsprechen...



Genau - da steht es klar und deutlich:SELBST AUFGEBAUT!
Also wenn ich einen Flaschenhalter an mein Bike baue hab ich es selbst aufgebaut? AHA...
Cool ich ich hab Pedalen an mein Versender Bike geschraubt dann muß ich das hier auch ganz dringend mal posten...


----------



## sramx9 (11. September 2011)

stört dich nur das gepimpte cube ??? 
wenn ja hast du dich bisschen  "unglücklich" ausgedrückt weil essich recht allgemein las.
aber sonst sind hier doch eigentlich nur wirklich selbst aufgebaute räder, so wie ich die seiten in erinnerung habe


----------



## kungfu (11. September 2011)

Mit deinem Nutzerbild solltest du schweigen, Posing ist da schon untertrieben.
Nun, dann trefft euch in dem Thread weiter und redet euch Mut zu .
Ich baue nachher noch meine Schnellspanner um, mache Foto`s .
Und Frau Martina, nur falls jemand etwas nicht positives in "deinem" Thread erwähnt musst du nicht gleich weinen .

Aber nochmal, Alpha ist richtig geil, Omega ebenfalls im vorderen Drittel.

Wenn man sich nun diese zwei Bikes anschaut ( und vor allem Ahnung hat ) muss man eben über andere Sachen schmunzeln. Wer dies nicht nachvollziehen kann hat doch wirklich ernsthafte Probleme, oder ? 






downi schrieb:


> Dann mach halt einen eigenen Thread auf: "Die schönsten Poser-Bikes hier" und sabbel nicht so rum!
> 
> Lächerlich ist das Anspruchsdenken so mancher hier. Im Leichtbau-Forum gilt auch nur noch Ultraleichtbau, die meisten sub9er schrotte ich locker mit meinem Körpergewicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (11. September 2011)

Bevor hier alles eskaliert kommen wir zurück zum wesentlichen. schöne Fahrräder.

Erstmal danke an alle die sich interessieren.

Das Projekt: alpha & omega

Die Namen sind entstanden aus den Anfangsbuchstaben unserer Namen = A & O daraus wurde alpha & omega und dann haben wir das ganze auf das Fahrrad Projekt übernommen. alpha=Anfang=weiß omega=Ende=schwarz

Es gab natürlich ein finanzielles Limit, was bei weitem Überschritten wurde, wie immer, aber es hat sich gelohnt und auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht dieses Projekt mit meiner Freundin zu verwirklichen.

 Der Grundstein war das sie ein neues Fahrrad bekommen hatte, das omega, in der Erstausstattung (von der noch 6 Teile vorhanden sind, inklusive Schrauben). meins wurde gestohlen und ich brauchte natürlich früher oder später ein neues, dann haben wir angefangen das weiße zu planen. und haben gute 8 Monate gebraucht bis es so war wie es jetzt ist.

Anfang Mai waren beide schon soweit fertig und fahrbar und es sollte in die Alpen gehen, nur hat es mein alpha nicht soweit geschafft, Rahmenbruch!
Also ist nur das omega mit in die Alpen.

Dann gabs mehrere Probleme mit den Aufklebern, als es dann endlich fast wieder so weit war es fertig zu stellen, machte der Rahmen vom omega schlapp. zum kotzen.
Die Rahmen wurde ohne weiteres getauscht, beim alpha wurde der gleiche Rahmen geschickt und bei omega der nächst bessere sogar, also hatte das ganze auch irgendwo was gutes!

Die Bikes:
nun ein paar Infos zu den beiden

*alpha*
es wurden so gut wie alles Schrauben ausgetauscht oder poliert, ziel war es möglichst wenig schwarz am Ende zu haben.

Es sind dann 29 Alu 19 Titan und 12 Stahl Schrauben in Gold geworden.
dazu ca 130cm goldene Nokons mit "weißen" Nokon-Inliner'n

Die Bremshebel und Schellen wurden weiß gepulvert/lackiert, und die Leitungen wurden gegen weiße Jagwire Hyflow getauscht.

Shifter wurden auch weiß lackiert, Gehäuse-schrauben poliert und die Schelle gegen eine goldene getauscht.

Von den Reifen wurden die Grässlichen Decals entfernt.

Umwerfer wurde mit Gold-Chrom-Folie beklebt

Schaltwerk wurde poliert (das X), der Käfig wurde weiß lackiert und ein weißes und ein goldene Schaltröllchen verbaut, anfangs waren es zwei weiße.

Bei der Kurbel wurden die Kettenblätter gegen silberne getauscht, Schrauben gegen goldene, die Kurbelschrauben-Kappe wurde poliert.
Bei jeder Pedale wurden 8 golden Pins verbaut

Schnellspanner wurden poliert, werden aber früher oder später gegen goldene getauscht.

Die Infos zum Omega folgen, leider keine Zeit mehr. hier noch zwei Bilder


----------



## sramx9 (11. September 2011)

habe ich was verpasst ??? dürfen jetzt hier nur die schönsten rein ??? 
die intentionen bei den jeweiligen aufbauten sind doch meist grundverschieden.
deswegen ist doch gerade dieser thread so interessant.

aber jeder kleine umbau an einem "serienbike" muss ( meiner meinung nach ) tatsächlich nicht rein. sorry. dafür gibts doch meist die firmen- bzw. sogar bikespezifischen threads


----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2011)

> aber jeder kleine umbau an einem "serienbike" muss ( meiner meinung nach ) tatsächlich nicht rein. sorry. dafür gibts doch meist die firmen- bzw. sogar bikespezifischen threads



Da hast Du völlig recht.

Trotzdem mache ich einen Unterschied zwischen angebrachter Kritik/entsprechend geäußerter Meinung und "lächerlich", das sind für mich 2 völlig verschiedene Äußerungen - lächerlich ist einfach nicht angebracht...

... und Herr KungFu: keine Bange, so schnell weine ich nicht


----------



## sramx9 (11. September 2011)

ja - der "ton" driftet ab - da hast du leider recht


----------



## downi (11. September 2011)

Das Problem ist: Mit dem Alpha wird dieser Thread im Prinzip gesprengt!

Das Bike hat einen eigenen Thread verdient, so können sich alle die wollen, darauf einen hoch oder runter holen wie sie möchten! Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise! Ist nicht böse gemeint.

Ich fand z.B. das Dreirad hochinteressant, nicht superschön, aber superfunktionell! Coole Idee! 

Aber wenn das durch kungfu mit so hohen Erwartungen hier verknüpft wird, hat entweder er, oder ich den Thread nicht verstanden! 

Zum Thema Cube: Der hat doch schon mehr als den Flaschenhalter umgebaut. Und ob man nun ein fertiges Bike nach und nach komplett mit anderen Teilen um-/aufgebaut hat, oder mit den blanken Rahmen anfängt aufzubauen spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle!
Der muss nur noch den LRS, die Kurbeln, die Bremse und ... und die Kette austauschen, dann hat er es komplett umgebaut mit den Teilen die er haben wollte.

Ich baue bald ein 8 Jahre alten Schwinn-Rahmen mit nicht austauschbaren Schaltauge und Billigteilen auf. Das kommt auch hier rein! Basta!


----------



## kephren23 (11. September 2011)

Ich versteh ehrlich nich warum ihr hier alles so in die Waagschale legt. Dem einen gefällt dies dem anderen das. Jeder kann doch seine Meinung äußern!
Es geht doch hier um Fahrräder!!!!! Und Fahrräder sind schön egal ob alte oder neue blau grün rot oder was auch immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kungfu (12. September 2011)

Nachdem ich mit meinen Schnellspannern überfordert war, hier ein paar Bilder vom Projekt meiner bessere Hälfte. Lackiertechnisch usw. habe ich zwar geholfen, trotzdem hat sie mehr als genug selbst gemacht.

Ursprung:
Winora BJ ca. 1995 matt schwarz, Erstbesitz 
Zustand:
Katastrophal, komplett zerkratzt, technisch absolut fertig ( alles defekt ),
Vorbereitung zur Beerdigung lief schon.

Aufbau erfolgte durch viele Erinnerungen mit diesem Rad und als Beschäftigungs"therapie" für meine Perle .

Vorher Bilder sind leider nicht vorhanden, Teile wurden preisgünstig ersetzt.
Gesamter finanzieller Aufwand incl. Lack ca. 150,00 Euro.


----------



## erkan1984 (12. September 2011)

kungfu schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mit meinen Schnellspannern überfordert war, hier ein paar Bilder vom Projekt meiner bessere Hälfte. Lackiertechnisch usw. habe ich zwar geholfen, trotzdem hat sie mehr als genug selbst gemacht.
> 
> Ursprung:
> Winora BJ ca. 1995 matt schwarz, Erstbesitz
> ...



das ding schreit geradezu nach einem Singlespeed-Aufbau...


----------



## kungfu (12. September 2011)

Nee, wir fahren hier in Offenburg durchaus mal 20% Steigungen, da würde meine Holde zerbrechen.........  Nochmal die große Nikon geschnappt und bessere Fotos gemacht.


----------



## manurie (12. September 2011)

Hi,
ich bin ganz neu hier und will mir nen MTB selbst aufbauen, habe 25 Jahre lang kein Bike mehr gehabt und muss ein wenig für meine Fitness tun.

Momentan habe ich einen gebrauchten Rahmen und auch schon zahlreiche Teile gekauft,war echt teuer. Aber mein Hauptgedanke ist, dass ich auch den Rahmen selber baue. Den habe ich heute mal durchkalkuliert, vom Gewicht her.
Material Alu Al Mg Si 0.5 alles
Sattelrohr 32x2 259g
Oberrohr 35x2 290g
Unterrohr 45x2 453g
Hinterbau unten 22x1,5 202g
Hinterbau oben 20x2 279g
BSA-Hülse 45x4 25g
Steuerrohr 50x5 40g ( kann noch leichter werden, wird konisch verjüngt )
Kleinkram wie Achsaufnahme und Verstärkung machen vielleicht noch 50g aus, ich liege da jetzt bei ca. 1600g, derzeitiger Rahmen liegt bei ca. 2000g und ich würde das Ziel 1200g anpeilen. Gewichte habe ich dem Katalog unseres Zulieferers entnommen. Im Unterrohr könnte ich auf 1,5 Materialstärke gehen und eventuell 150g sparen, weiss aber nicht ob das sinnvoll ist, denn Unterrohr und Hinterbau oben tragen ja die meiste Last.

Technisch kann ich den Rahmenbau umsetzen, weil ich Aluschweisser/Schlosser bin und auf Grund meiner Erfahrung den Punkt genau treffen kann, wo ne Schweissnaht hält oder bricht. Die meisten Rahmen sind zwar gut berechnet, aber irgendwelche Hilfskräfte(Robot) schweissen die eigentlich minderwertig. Ich hab da praktische Erfahrungen von Schweissern eines deutschen Fahrradsbauers. Die können nichts und wurden nur angelernt, eben Industriearbeiter(robots).


----------



## downi (12. September 2011)

kungfu schrieb:


> Alpha = perfekt !
> 
> Was die anderen hier posten ist schon etwas lächerlich !



Na, da hast Du dich ja jetzt erfolgreich in die Reihe der Lächerlichkeiten eingefügt! Respekt! 

Das Grün gefällt mir, bis auf die lackierten Kettenblätter gut! Der Flaschenhalter noch in schwarz und es kommt ganz ganz nah ans Alpha ran!

@manurie
Wenn Du das hinbekommst ist das wohl mehr als nur ein Aufbau! Find ich gut sowas. 
Wenn dann noch die Schweissnaht das identische Material enthält um später beim eloxieren ein super Oberflächeneffekt inkl. der Nähte hinzubekommen wäre das schon göttlich. 
Meistens sind die Nähte ja aus einem leicht anderen Material und verfärben sich auch etwas anders beim eloxieren. Dann mal los!


----------



## kungfu (12. September 2011)

Hast du Durchblutungsstörungen und ist lesen einfach nicht deine Sache ?
Das Bike meiner Holden wurde komplett demontiert, alles wurde bearbeitet und lackiert, neue Teile ins Projekt aufgenommen usw....

Das willst du jetzt mit Getränkehaltertausch gleichsetzen ? Und nochmal, das Bike ist 16 Jahre alt ( also ungefähr soviel wie du  ).

Egal...... übrigens sind nur 2 Kettenblätter grün, das große ist schwarz. Muss man in natura gesehen haben was die !DAME! da gebastelt hat.




downi schrieb:


> Na, da hast Du dich ja jetzt erfolgreich in die Reihe der Lächerlichkeiten eingefügt! Respekt!
> 
> Das Grün gefällt mir, bis auf die lackierten Kettenblätter gut! Der Flaschenhalter noch in schwarz und es kommt ganz ganz nah ans Alpha ran!
> 
> ...


----------



## downi (12. September 2011)

kungfu schrieb:


> Hast du Durchblutungsstörungen und ist lesen einfach nicht deine Sache ?
> Das Bike meiner Holden wurde komplett demontiert, alles wurde bearbeitet und lackiert, neue Teile ins Projekt aufgenommen usw....
> 
> Das willst du jetzt mit Getränkehaltertausch gleichsetzen ? Und nochmal, das Bike ist 16 Jahre alt ( also ungefähr soviel wie du  ).
> ...



Du bist witzig! 

Erst alle anpissen im Thread wegen dem einen Cube-Bike, anscheinend raffst Du es immer noch nicht warum so einige Dir gegenüber so reagieren.

Und wenn man den Ball zurück spielt (die Lächerlichkeit kam ja von Dir) reagierst du persönlich!

Ich finde das witzig! Fragt sich jetzt wer hier Durchblutungsstörungen hat! Der Flaschenhalter passt trotzdem nicht an das grüne Bike, da kannst Du dich auf den Kopf stellen, das ist hässlich!

Irgendwie ist das hier so: ähhh????


----------



## kungfu (12. September 2011)

Da das Budge eng war und sein sollte bleibt das so. Sie kann ja ihren Tune vom Hauptrad umschrauben, wird dann ein extra Thread !! 

Nun möchte ich aber "Platz" machen für weitere Bastler .


----------



## manurie (13. September 2011)

downi schrieb:


> @manurie
> Wenn dann noch die Schweissnaht das identische Material enthält um später beim eloxieren ein super Oberflächeneffekt inkl. der Nähte hinzubekommen wäre das schon göttlich.
> Meistens sind die Nähte ja aus einem leicht anderen Material und verfärben sich auch etwas anders beim eloxieren. Dann mal los!


Das mit den Verfärbungen beim Eloxieren hinzubekommen wird sehr schwierig, weil das Gefüge der Schweissnaht geringfügig anders ist, dadurch kommt auch die Verfärbung. Wenn man die Schweissnaht schleift zb. I-Stoss sieht man sogar die Schuppung später. Wobei silber eloxiert noch ganz gut wäre, weil die Farbe noch sehr neutral aussieht. Schweissnähte müssten eh poliert werden bzw. der Rand der Schweissnaht, also 5mm daneben wird es durchs Schweissen ein wenig rauh und nimmt das Eloxal anders an. Ich tendiere eher zum Pulvern, weil der Rahmen weiss werden soll, Teile habe ich in schwarz und weiss eingekauft, da passt das mit der Farbgebung. Lackieren würde ich bevorzugen, wenn der Rahmen mehrteilig werden soll. Beim eloxieren muss man eh aufpassen, da darf im Material kein Kratzer sein, sieht man später alles. Und bei Alu sind Kratzer schnell drin. Man kann zwar die Dicke des Eloxal bestimmen, aber je dicker um so rauher wird es. Jeder Metallzulieferer(NE-Metalle) schreibt schon immer deswegen die Eloxalqualität der Bleche hinzu. Eloxieren kann man auch nur hell, dunkles Eloxal ist verdammt anfällig für leichte Gebrauchtspuren, da ärgert man sich später tot.

Wir in der Firma lassen auch eloxieren, zu 95% alles in E6EV1(silber), das ist so ziemlich unempfindlich.


----------



## volcom74 (13. September 2011)

Kannst du bitte mal ein Foto posten von etwas das so silber eloxiert wurde?
Wenn man es dunkel haben möchte kann man aber auch anodisieren oder wie das heisst. Mein Rahmen ist schwarz und die Oberfläche macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downi (13. September 2011)

volcom74 schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte mal ein Foto posten von etwas das so silber eloxiert wurde?
> Wenn man es dunkel haben möchte kann man aber auch anodisieren oder wie das heisst. Mein Rahmen ist schwarz und die Oberfläche macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck.



Ich frag jetzt mal doof: Ist anodisieren nicht auch eloxieren, bzw. identisch?


----------



## manurie (13. September 2011)

anodisieren ist eloxieren, aber anodisieren trifft auch auf galvanisch verzinken zu. Also es ist eine Oberflächenvergütung per elektrischen Strom.

@volcom74
silber eloxiert kann ich dir alles zeigen oder auch andere Eloxalfarben, ich habe sogar ne Farbkarte hier, aber nichts mit einer Schweissnaht, da muss ich passen.

Mit auf dunkles Eloxal bezog ich mich darauf, wenn dort etwas dran reibt hat man einen hellen Kratzer, das ist bei Eloxal so und lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Den bekommt man auch durch putzen nicht weg, sondern nur mit Rost-Off oder WD40, man könnte auch Speiseöl nehmen, weil Öl die Eigenschaft hat in Oberflächen zu kriechen und der Oberfläche ein anderes Erscheinungsbild gibt, es wird gleichmässiger.


----------



## volcom74 (13. September 2011)

Also wie ich schon geschrieben habe ist mein Rahmen schwarz anodisiert.
1. hat er im Gegensatz zu eloxierten Teilen eine ehr raue Oberfläche und
2. haben auch die Schweissnähte keinen anderen Farbton.
Sicher das es das gleiche ist oder wird lediglich für beides Strom eingesetzt.
Auch habe ich gelesen das man eloxierte Teile mit einer Lauge aus Abflussfrei entfärben kann. Wenn man anodisierte Teile entfärben möchte muß man strahlen.


----------



## manurie (13. September 2011)

volcom74 schrieb:


> Auch habe ich gelesen das man eloxierte Teile mit einer Lauge aus Abflussfrei entfärben kann. Wenn man anodisierte Teile entfärben möchte muß man strahlen.


Ja und nein, zum Anodisieren werden Säuren und Basen(Lauge) eingesetzt. Das Eine trägt auf und das Andere trägt ab, Säure ist positiv geladen und Base negativ, je nach Material was zu vergüten ist, sollte der Positivüberschuss das Material vergüten. Da das ja ne rein chemische Reaktion ist und auf deren Gleichungen beruht, kann man zwar problemlos was auftragen auch mit Hilfe eines Katalysators, aber dann nicht immer so problemlos abtragen, von daher ist eine mechanische Lösung wie Sandstrahlen praktikabler.


----------



## onkel2306 (13. September 2011)

Ich hoffe nach den elendigen Diskussionen lieg ich hier dennoch nciht ganz falsch.


Hier mal mein Projekt:
Umbau von HT zu Fully. Und Ziel ist es noch etwas Gewicht drücken zu können. 










HIer noch die "entwicklung" der Partliste. 






Könnt ihr mir vielleicht verraten, wo das letzte Kilo steckt? Bremsflüssigkeit, schmiermittel?

Geplant ist noch:
Titanschnellspanner von KCNC - 44g 
XT oder SLX Kurbel - Wiespiel spar ich da nochmal ca?
Sattel - Würd ich gerne nen bequemen für wenig Geld haben und mind. 100g sparen
Sattelstütze - auch nochmal mind. 100g sparen


----------



## memphis35 (14. September 2011)

Noch eines nach dem Umbau / Neuaufbau / Resteverwertung / Teilemix 
Wichtig ist nur eins : Es fährt sich super 















Mfg  35


----------



## bobons (15. September 2011)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht verraten, wo das letzte Kilo steckt? Bremsflüssigkeit, schmiermittel?
> 
> Geplant ist noch:
> Titanschnellspanner von KCNC - 44g
> ...



Sattel: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Velo-Sattel-Pro-white-weiss-275/dp/B00342V73U"]Velo Pro[/ame] - meiner hat 20 Euro gekostet, wiegt 225 g und *passt mir*. Das ist wichtiger am Sattel als 100 g.

Mir einer Deore FC-M590-Kurbel würdest Du bereits 300 g für 50 Euro sparen, mit einer SLX nochmal 50 g und mit XT nochmal 40 g, jeweils für 30-40 Euro Aufpreis.

Stimmen die Gewichte der Bremsen? Ich glaube VR und HR sind vertauscht.
Speichengewichte sind etwas optimistisch gewählt, 400-440 g kommen eher hin, Nippel haben auch rund 15 g mehr.

Schnellspanner würde ich als erstes gegen Inbus-Spannachsen tauschen, Inbusschlüsel hat man sowieso immer dabei, damit sparst Du über 100 g für ca. 7 Euro (siehe bei CNC-bike.de).

Sonst ist Dein Rad vom Tuningpotenzial her so etwas wie ein feuchter Traum des Leichtbauers, an fast jeder Stelle lässt sich für wenig Geld relativ viel Gewicht sparen. 
Alles zusammen summiert sich finanziell aber zu einem halben Fahrrad.
Ich würde die Verschleissteile erst wechseln wenn es nötig ist (es sei denn Du kannst sie noch am Stadtrad weiterverwenden oder verkaufen), und sonst nur die Teile die Dich neben dem Gewicht auch optisch oder von der Geometrie her stören (z.B. Lenker, Sattel).

Das eine Kilogramm was Du ansprichst steckt natürlich im Rahmen und Dämpfer, nichtsdestotrotz kannst Du für ~300-400 Euro zu einem 10,8x kg-Fahrrad kommen wenn Du das unbedingt willst und im Leichterbau einen neuen Lebenssinn entdeckt hast (Leichtbau ist eine Religionsform).

Viel Spass beim Fahren!


----------



## onkel2306 (15. September 2011)

Cool, danke für die ausführliche Antwort. 

Das mit den Imbussspannern werd ich sicher noch machen, dass wurde mir schonmal empfohlen. Kannst du mir noch welche EMpfehlen? Oder ist es da eher egal?


Das mit den LR stimmt sogar perfekt. Habe das nur hypotetisch angenommen, außer die Felgen. Habe dann vorgestern das VOrderrad gewogen und hat genau gestimmt. 

Jop, Bremsen sind vertauscht.

Ich schau schon immer im Bikemarkt - werde die Kurbel mit Sicherheit gebraucht kaufen. 

Ne, dass weiß ich ja ich meine die Differenz zwischen gewogen und ausgerechnet.
Aber du konntest die Frage nach dem Rahmen gar nicht richtig beantwort - hatte gar nicht das Gewogene Gesammtradgewicht mit gepostet. 
ALso Gewogen kam ich auf 13,82kg. 
Wo steckt das nun? Die Gewicht bis auf LRS, Spanner, Griffe, Barends, Pedale, Sattelstütze und Sattel sind im INternet recherchiert.

Laut der BEschreibung vom Verkäufer hier im Forum: Gewicht des Rahmens (inklusive Dämpfer und Steuersatz): 2995 g


----------



## bobons (15. September 2011)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Cool, danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
> 
> Das mit den Inbussspannern werd ich sicher noch machen, dass wurde mir schonmal empfohlen. Kannst du mir noch welche empfehlen? Oder ist es da eher egal?



Bitte: HR+VR.
Dürfte es auch beim lokalen Händler unter anderen Namen geben (z.B. BBB), sind aber fast alle baugleich, ausser Pitlock und die noch Leichteren mit hohlgebohrten Achsen. Und nicht zu fest anziehen, wenn sich der Inbusschlüssel verbiegt, vorher aufhören. 




onkel2306 schrieb:


> Aber du konntest die Frage nach dem Rahmen gar nicht richtig beantwort - hatte gar nicht das Gewogene Gesammtradgewicht mit gepostet.
> ALso Gewogen kam ich auf 13,82kg.
> Wo steckt das nun? Die Gewicht bis auf LRS, Spanner, Griffe, Barends, Pedale, Sattelstütze und Sattel sind im INternet recherchiert.



Ich dachte Du meintest das Kilogramm Unterschied zwischen Hardtail-Rahmen und Fully! 
Deswegen die offensichtliche Antwort.

Wiegt der LRS wirklich nur 1940 g? Vielleicht hat der Chinese beim Einspeichen in die falsche Schachtel gegriffen und Dir leichtere Speichen verpasst, habe sonst etwas von 2050 g gelesen! 

Die Gewichte die Du nicht selbst gewogen hast brauchst Du nicht für richtig halten, die müßen nicht (mehr) stimmen.
Ich glaube nur echte Leichtbauer die jedes Teil und jeden Liter Luft berücksichtigen kommen auf die echten Endgewichte. Siehe die Aufbauthreads von z.B. altersack im Leichtbauforum.

Entweder Deine Waage belügt Dich oder irgendwelche recherchierten Gewichte stimmen überhaupt nicht. Also: vernünftige Waage kaufen, alles zerlegen und nochmal wiegen! 

Oder einfach darauf pfeifen und Spass haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (15. September 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> ... sind aber fast alle baugleich, ausser Pitlock und die noch Leichteren mit hohlgebohrten Achsen. Und nicht zu fest anziehen, wenn sich der Inbusschlüssel verbiegt, vorher aufhören.  ...


 
Ich ziehe meine Spannachsen ( verwende Pitlocks, allerdings weniger wegen dem Diebstahlschutz ) bei gefettetem Gewinde immer mit 8 NM an. Funktioniert für mich  und die Bremsen schleifen durch das definierte Anzugsmoment auch nach einem Radwechsel nicht.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## onkel2306 (15. September 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du meintest das Kilogramm Unterschied zwischen Hardtail-Rahmen und Fully!
> Deswegen die offensichtliche Antwort.



Aber die knappen 3kg für den Rahmen können stimmen? 




bobons schrieb:


> Wiegt der LRS wirklich nur 1940 g? Vielleicht hat der Chinese beim Einspeichen in die falsche Schachtel gegriffen und Dir leichtere Speichen verpasst, habe sonst etwas von 2050 g gelesen!



Mit Reifen und Schlauch sogar - wurde Mehrmals gewogen. Waage geht auf 20g genau. D.h. Der LRS Ist sehr leicht - hat mich auch etwas gewundert.


Die Partliste war ja auch mehr als grobe anpeilung gedacht. Aber der 1kg hat mich dann doch schon sehr erstaunt. 


Also zerlegen werde ich das nicht nochmal  Aber bei Teilen die ich noch anbauen werde, achte ich ja dann noch etwas Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## manurie (17. September 2011)

So langsam wird aus meinem Hardtail was.

Der Beginn, gebrauchter Rahmen aus der Bucht(Bild1), aber ich möchte ja eh einen eigenen Rahmen selbst bauen.

Soweit bin ich jetzt, Rahmen abgeschliffen und grundiert gestern (Bild2), heute Ral9016 lackiert, alles mit Spraydose, war mir aber jetzt nicht so wichtig, sieht aber vorzeigbar aus. Bild 3, 4

Was noch wichtig fehlt ist das passende Steuerlager, da habe ich mich vertan und statt eines integrierten Lager ein normales bestellt, Anfängerfehler. :-D Die Schaltung fehlt auch noch, weil der Verkäufer es an meine Freundin geschickt hat, statt zu mir in die Firma und es kam heute nichts an.


----------



## bobons (18. September 2011)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Aber die knappen 3kg für den Rahmen können stimmen?


Kann schon sein, möglich auch dass geflunkert wurde und der Dämpfer oder Steuersatz nicht dabei ist, weiss man nur wenn man es selbst wiegt!



onkel2306 schrieb:


> Mit Reifen und Schlauch sogar - wurde Mehrmals gewogen. Waage geht auf 20g genau. D.h. Der LRS Ist sehr leicht - hat mich auch etwas gewundert.



Das kann wiederum nicht stimmen. Alleine die Smart Sam liegt bei 650 g pro Stück, nur die Faltversion wiegt 520-550 g.
LRS + Reifen + Schäuche
~1900 + 2*650 + 2*190 = ~3880 g. 
1940 g wiegt vielleicht Dein Hinterrad komplett mit Schlauch und Reifen.



manurie schrieb:


> aber ich möchte ja eh einen eigenen Rahmen selbst bauen.
> 
> Soweit bin ich jetzt, Rahmen abgeschliffen und grundiert gestern...



Du meintest doch sicher selbst lackieren?

PS: Ich höre jetzt dann auch auf hier den *Aufbau*-Thread vollzuspammen.


----------



## manurie (22. September 2011)

@bobons
Ich meinte schon bauen und nicht lackieren, lackieren tut hinterher dann der Lackierer, der ist um die Ecke und bekommt es sicherlich besser hin, wie ich den alten Rahmen mit der Spraydose aufgearbeitet habe. 

Ich bin im Detail soweit, das Konzept ist: Tretlager BB90 und Steuerrohr soll oben 1,1/8 und unten 1,5 sein, die Höhe des Steuerrohrs 150mm. Als Material soll AW-7005 verwendet werden als Rundrohr, Durchmesser 1,5 mm, da ich ja ne Konifizierung nur durch Fräsen herstellen kann. Und Hydroforming scheidet für mich auch aus. Von daher habe habe ich ne eigene Detaillösung im Kopf, wie ich da was umgehen kann.

Von den Kosten her muss ich eh drauf achten, was was kostet, da ich ja eh alles immer in L6 bekomme, sprich Lagerlänge. Ausserdem brauch ich für den Hinterbau Frästeile. Ich plane mal mindestens 1000 ein, bevor der erste Rahmen enstehen kann.


----------



## volcom74 (23. September 2011)

Nichts fÃ¼r ungut. Ich habe wirklich Respekt vor so einem Projekt und finde auch man sollte sich da nicht reinreden lassen.
Aber fÃ¼r 1000,- â¬ bekommt man echt schon n guten Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (24. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin neu hier im Forum (schreibe gleich auch eine Vorstellung im entsprechenden Unterforum mit Details zu meiner Person  ).
Ich habe den Plan gefasst mein MTB-Hardtail neu aufzubauen. Es ist eine Maßanfertigung von Stefano Agresti in Stahl (bin 209cm groß und bringe das entsprechende Gewicht mit, also kein Leichtbau!). Momentan ist der Rahmen noch in dunklem Rot und mit einer blauen Votec-Doppelbrücken-Gabel ausgestattet. Bilder mache ich auf jeden Fall vorher!
Der Rahmen bekommt eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme, die Gabel geht zu Steiner-Design zum Gabeltuning inkl. Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Laufräder (Mavic Crossline) und Bremsen (Formula Mega) hole ich im Sonderangebot.
Ansonsten gilt es noch ein paar weitere Teile zu erneuern: Kurbeln, Sattel+Stütze usw. Details folgen sicher!
Farblich hatte ich mich von Beginn an auf mattes Schwarz (Gabel und Rahmen) mit goldenen Akzenten (Nokons, Scheiben, Kettenblattschrauben, Schaltröllchen) eingeschossen. Bin mir aber garnicht mehr so sicher. Evtl. schwenke ich auch zu einem dunklen Grau für den Rahmen, um etwas Abwechslung drin zu haben. Was meint ihr? Wobei Alpha/Omega bewiesen haben, dass schwarz/gold auch sehr gut aussehen kann...
Frage zur Kurbelmontage: Aufgrund meiner Körpergröße möchte ich es mit 180mm Kurbeln probieren. Da kommt leider, leider nichts anderes als XT in Frage. Mit  meinem derzeitigen ISIS-Werkzeug von/für Race-Face kann ich da nix machen, oder? Welches Werkzeug brauche ich? 
Soweit der Kick-Off zu meinem Projekt, bei dem ich mir, ohne zu übertreiben, einen großen Traum erfülle MEIN Rad zu bauen.

MATZE


----------



## kephren23 (24. September 2011)

Hallo,

egal welche farbe du nimmst, gabel und rahmen sollten gleich sein.

Ein dunkles Grau wäre aufjedenfall ne Option, gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Ein matt schwarz geht aber auch leicht in den Graubereich.


Zur Kurbel: du brauchst ein entsprechendes Innenlagerwerkzeug und ein Kurbelwerkzeug für die Shimanokurbel

TL-FC32 Innelagerwerkzeug passt zu RACEFACE fsa und Shimano

TL-FC16 für die Kurbelschraube
Ansonsten ist das spielend leicht.

beides nicht teuer

Zur Kurbellänge: 209cm sind ne Menge, die beine werden dann wohl auch dementsprechend lang sein. ne 180mm Kurbel wäre da ein muss. kannst ja mal deine Beine messen (Innenschritt max 86cm) vielleicht geht ja auch noch ne 175mm Kurbel.


----------



## Matze1983 (25. September 2011)

So, hier drei Bilder vom Rad, wie es jetzt noch aussieht. Schnell im Garten sauber gemacht und abgedrückt, bevor die Sonne weg ist. Wenn es "neu" ist, achte ich mehr auf das Setting 
Ziemlich viele Teile stehen bald zum Verkauf bzw. im Keller, bei Interesse einfach melden ;-)


----------



## manurie (29. September 2011)

Seit letzter Woche Donnerstag bin ich fertig mit dem Aufbau meines MTB. Ich hab das ganz blauäugig mit dem Kauf eines gebrauchten Rahmen aus der Bucht angefangen, eben null Ahnung was Fahrradtechnik betrifft, mein letztes Fahrrad habe 1982 in die Ecke geschmissen, das war noch mit Rücktritt ohne Felgenbremse und Schaltung, seitdem bin auch kein Fahrrad mehr gefahren.

Zur Zeit baue ich Kondition auf und fahre täglich 10-25km an der Saar oder Wupper lang und das auch in strammen Tempo und hab festgestellt, dass ich da gar nicht so unfit bin, ich werde eigentlich nur von Rennräder überholt und ganz selten von einem MTB und die sind nicht wirklich viel schneller wie ich.

Achso Wupper und Saar, ich bin Monteur, wohne an der Wupper und die Firma ist an der Saar und Montagen sind, da wir die Gastronomie betreuen überall in DE an schönen Orten und auch in Ösiland und Schweiz und ich kann jederzeit das MTB mitnehmen, besser kann man Job und MTB nicht verbinden. Letztes Jahr war ich in Willingen wegen Job zu der Hütte mit LKW hochgefahren, da wo die FIA-Weltcupstrecke für Downhill ist, aber das wäre nichts für mein Hardtail. Ansonsten habe ich dies Jahr als Höhepunkt noch Lugano(Schweiz) und Wien im Programm, Lugano wären sogar 2 Wochen.

Nun zum MTB
Gebrauchter Rahmen von Germatec für 30
Gebrauchte Gabel Rock Shox NP ca. 230
Der Rest ist alles neu:
Bremsen Avid Elixier 5 Scheibe v185/h160
Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Kassette, Kette und Trigger Sram x9
Kurbel, Pedale, Innenlager Shimano
Laufsatz: Nabe Shimano XT Felge Rigida Taurus
Steuersatz Ritchey WCS integriert und der Vorbau auch
Lenker aus AL 7075 T6
Bereifung Schwalbe Furios Fred 2,4"
Ich bin so zusammen auf ca. knapp unter 1000 gekommem und mit Fehlkäufen auf 1100, hab 2x den falschen Steuersatz bestellt.

Aber ansonsten bin ich ganz stolz auf mich, Project angefangen und fertigestellt. Und sieht super aus.

Bilder sind von heute aus Saargemünd(Sarreguemines) an der Saarschleuse.


----------



## volcom74 (29. September 2011)

> Zur Zeit baue ich Kondition auf und fahre täglich 10-25km an der Saar oder Wupper lang und das auch in strammen Tempo und hab festgestellt, dass ich da gar nicht so unfit bin, ich werde eigentlich nur von Rennräder überholt und ganz selten von einem MTB und die sind nicht wirklich viel schneller wie ich.



Das liegt sicher daran das die meisten MTBs im Wald unterwegs sind und nicht an der Wupper herumeiern. 
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## manurie (1. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, beim Rumeiern an der Wupper trifft man eben viele die in die Pedale treten. Deshalb habe ich heute ein Weg nahe der Wupper gewählt, dort wo nicht der Radweg ist und bin dann, weils rechts und links der Wupper bergauf geht rein zufällig(ich bin am Route suchen) in den Wald gekommen und dann gings ca. 15min nur bergauf und dann 3min runter, geile Abfahrt und vor allem man kann das als Rundkurs fahren. Bei der Abfahrt habe ich den höchsten Gang getreten und konnte da kaum noch was zusetzen, war echt geil. Nur die Schotter/Splitstrecke in den Kurven haben mir ein wenig Respekt eingejagt, ich finde mich auf Sandböden besser zurecht, ich bin ein Kind der Küste und dort gabs nur Sand und keine Berge. Ich brauch jetzt unbedingt einen Helm. Und was ich noch feststellte, ich traf dort im Wald kein MTB, nur ne Familie mit 2 Kinder und nen Haufen Pferdekacke.  Aber mein MTB ist bei der Abfahrt ne Waffe, habe nie gedacht, dass man dort so viel Speed drauf bekommt, war einfach nur geil.

Nachdem ich dann nach Hause gefahren bin, traf ich beim Ausrollen meinen Cousin nebst Frau und hab mich denen angeschlossen an der Wupper Richtung Wuppertal-Beyenburg rumzueiern im Cruisertempo zum Eiscafe, die haben so 2 Pseudo-MTB, am Eiscafe habe dann aber zwei richtige MTBler getroffen, sie und die Bikes schlammverspritzt, wobei ich mich gefragt habe, wo der Schlamm herkommt, zumal es seit Wochen trocken ist. So gesehen war ich heute ca. 3,5 h unterwegs.

Morgen früh sobald es hell wird, fahre ich wieder diese Strecke in den Wald, bis 10 Uhr bin ich wieder zuhause, dann ist auch meine Freundin wach und hat Brötchen geholt und wir können frühstücken.

Achso, ich bin die meiste Zeit eh an der Saar rumgeeiert, bin nur am WE in Wuppertal, aber die Gegend an der Saar ist ähnlich, unten Fluss und seitlich Berge, da werde ich bestimmt auch einen geilen Kurs finden.

Aber wie geschrieben, ich baue erstmal Kondition auf, ohne die komme ich ja die Berge nicht rauf.

Achso, kleine Zwischenfrage, ich habe als Reifen Schwalbe Furious Fred drauf, den kann man mit 2 - 4 bar bepumpen, ich hab momentan 4 bar drauf, das ist zum klettern doch ideal oder zum cruisen, wegen Rollwiderstand, aber bei der Abfahrt braucht doch weniger, damit man mehr Haftung bekommt, was ist so ungefähr für up/downhill dann ideal?


----------



## volcom74 (1. Oktober 2011)

Na dich scheint es ja gepackt zu haben...
Finde das Rad sieht auch cool aus. Glückwunsch zum Selbstaufbau!
War heute auch unterwegs und obwohl es überall trocken war sind mir zwei, drei Matschlöcher begegnet.
Zum Reifendruck: Ich habe bis vor kurzem auch immer gedacht das viel Druck bergauf besser ist. Ein Kumpel hat mir aber letztens plausibel erklärt das das ein Irrglaube ist. Je nach Gewicht sind um die 1,8 /1,9 bar super.
Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht da sich der Reifen dann platt anfühlt. Es würde jetzt zu weit führen das genau zu erklären. Aber du wirst sicher im Netz was dazu finden. 
WICHTIG! Das mit dem Druck gilt für Waldwege ect. Auf Asphalt stimmt die Theorie das viel Druck auch viel gut ist.


----------



## manurie (2. Oktober 2011)

Danke für deinen Glückwunsch zum Bike,
das mit dem Luftdruck werde ich Dienstag probieren, in der Firma habe ich direkt Pressluft mit Druckmesser, zuhause habe ich für den Notfall nur ne Luftpumpe, eigentlich müsste ich dafür extra an die Tanke fahren.

Ja mich hats gepackt, das mit dem Bergauffahren muss man auch erstmal lernen, gestern bin ich das zu forsch angegangen, weil ich fange dort gleich mit ner Rampe ca. 8% Steigung an auf Asphalt, dann leicht bergrunter nächste Steigung ca. 4%, dann gehts auf Schotter mit ca. 3-4% weiter und wird nach oben immer flacher. Wenn man unten zu schnell ist, dann quält man sich auf der flachen Steigung extrem, weil man einfach platt ist. Das habe ich heute besser gelöst und ich konnte am Ende locker nen höheren Gang treten. Und ich hab mich bis in den Wald ca. 4km entfernt locker warmgefahren. Morgens fahren ist auch geil, da trifft man praktisch Niemanden, also ich habe nur einen Radfahrer, 2 Jogger und 4 Hundehalter getroffen, da kann man jeden noch persönlich grüssen, weil die trifft man immer wieder um die Zeit.  Ca. ne 1h habe ich für die Runde gebraucht, anschliessend habe ich ne Runde gecruist in die Stadt über den Marktplatz. Ich war von 8-10 Uhr unterwegs und bestimmt 18-20km gemacht, ich hatte ja ne Pause dabei oben am Berg, aber nicht weil ich platt war, sondern um am Navi die echte Entfernung zu sehen und noch ein Foto zu schiessen.

Ich bin mir auch ganz sicher, dass das mit der Kondition noch kommt, früher hatte ich nen Hund und hab direkt am Wald am Berg gewohnt und hab oft Jogger zu Fuss überholt an der Steigung, ich hab immer nen strammen Schritt draufgehabt. Und ausserdem hat mich in der letzter Zeit genervt, mein Arbeitskollege der jetzt 63 wird ist fitter wie ich, der ist bei Montagen nach Feierabend ca. 2-3h unterwegs gewesen und ich bin ca. 20 Jahre jünger.

Achso, noch nen Foto aus dem Wald, ist zwar mit Handy, aber man kanns erkennen das ich dort war. Das war die Pause vor der Abfahrt.


----------



## downi (2. Oktober 2011)

Dein Kollege ist fitter ALS Du! 
Ebenso wie, anders als! Kann man sich leicht merken, weil den gleichen Fehler habe ich 39 Jahre lang gemacht! 
War heute auch ne Stunde unterwegs. Im Wald mit schönen Trails und berghoch auf Asphalt. Da ich nun fahre um abzunehmen und auch fitter zu werden finde ich es gut, das jemand das gleiche Ziel hat!

Heute hat mich ein RR-Fahrer überholt. Der war ganz stolz auf sich! 
Aber als er hinter mir war musste er noch " hörbar" hoch schalten! Guter Junge!
Du wirst noch fitter als dein Kollege, das kommt von allein. Ich habe hier auch Steigungen, die ich beim ersten Mal hochschieben musste. Mittlerweile schalte ich testweise immer einen Gang höher! Und es klappt!
Warum es nun klappt? Ich habe erst in diesem Jahr gelernt mein Gewicht zu verlagern! So blöd das klingt, und nach unzähligen Bikes vor 15 - 20 Jahren (Zaskar,Mac B), bin ich erst jetzt drauf gekommen mein Körpergewicht entsprechend auf das Hinterrad zu bringen wenn es bergauf geht. Früher dachte ich es liegt an der Geometrie des Rahmens. Alles Bullshit, und da darf man den MTB-Bravos auch nicht immer glauben.


----------



## kungfu (3. Oktober 2011)

Dein Bike ist ok und endlich mal auch passend zum Fahrer..... zu viele Zahnärzte kaufen sich für 4000,-- Mäuse eine Waffe um sie in den Keller zu stellen.

Ansonsten habe ich das Gefühl das keiner auf Montage mit dir reden möchte......, du erinnerst mich an die Rotharrige aus American Pie....... " Damals im Zeltlager....Blockflöte..... 

Gruss
k.




manurie schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Glückwunsch zum Bike,
> das mit dem Luftdruck werde ich Dienstag probieren, in der Firma habe ich direkt Pressluft mit Druckmesser, zuhause habe ich für den Notfall nur ne Luftpumpe, eigentlich müsste ich dafür extra an die Tanke fahren.
> 
> Ja mich hats gepackt, das mit dem Bergauffahren muss man auch erstmal lernen, gestern bin ich das zu forsch angegangen, weil ich fange dort gleich mit ner Rampe ca. 8% Steigung an auf Asphalt, dann leicht bergrunter nächste Steigung ca. 4%, dann gehts auf Schotter mit ca. 3-4% weiter und wird nach oben immer flacher. Wenn man unten zu schnell ist, dann quält man sich auf der flachen Steigung extrem, weil man einfach platt ist. Das habe ich heute besser gelöst und ich konnte am Ende locker nen höheren Gang treten. Und ich hab mich bis in den Wald ca. 4km entfernt locker warmgefahren. Morgens fahren ist auch geil, da trifft man praktisch Niemanden, also ich habe nur einen Radfahrer, 2 Jogger und 4 Hundehalter getroffen, da kann man jeden noch persönlich grüssen, weil die trifft man immer wieder um die Zeit.  Ca. ne 1h habe ich für die Runde gebraucht, anschliessend habe ich ne Runde gecruist in die Stadt über den Marktplatz. Ich war von 8-10 Uhr unterwegs und bestimmt 18-20km gemacht, ich hatte ja ne Pause dabei oben am Berg, aber nicht weil ich platt war, sondern um am Navi die echte Entfernung zu sehen und noch ein Foto zu schiessen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (3. Oktober 2011)

@downi
Ich bin heute morgen von 8.30 - 11.00 Uhr ca. 35-40 km gefahren, erst 14 km bis ans Ziel wo ich hin wollte und dann hier http://www.wuppertal.de/tourismus-freizeit/gruenes_wuppertal/trassen/samba-trasse.php, ich bin vom Einstieg Hindenburgstrasse bis Kühlenhahn ca. 6km bestimmt 1% nur bergauf gefahren, die restlichen 4km hab ich mir gespart, weils da eh nur noch eben ist und ich meiner Freundin versprochen habe mit ihr heute noch nach Düsseldorf an den Rhein zu fahren. Für den Rückweg, weils 7km nur bergab geht, habe ich nur ca. 45min gebraucht und beim cruisen durch die Stadt zurück, hab ich mit dem Fahrrad Handstand gemacht, weil ich vor der Ampel zu stark gebremst habe aber gleichzeitig mein Gewicht nach vorne zum Absteigen verlagert habe, da gings eben kopfüber runter, das Knie ist leicht lediert.  Aber nichts Schlimmes.

@kungfu
_Dein Bike ist ok und endlich mal auch passend zum Fahrer..... zu viele Zahnärzte kaufen sich für 4000,-- Mäuse eine Waffe um sie in den Keller zu stellen._
Das Geld habe ich eh nicht und ausserdem wollte ich für wenig Geld was Brauchbares auf die Beine stellen, ich hatte nie vor für jedes Zehntel Gramm Material zu sparen jede Menge Geld auszugeben, das potenziert ja nach oben exploxionsartig, sondern ne robuste fahrtaugliche Maschine zu machen. Ausserdem ist es entscheidend wer oben drauf sitzt und mir geht es auch nicht um die Zehntel die ich irgendwo sparen kann, ich will kein Rennen gewinnen, sondern was für mich tun.

_ Ansonsten habe ich das Gefühl das keiner auf Montage mit dir reden möchte......, du erinnerst mich an die Rotharrige aus American Pie....... " Damals im Zeltlager....Blockflöte....._
Es heisst Rothaarige, sorry ich bin manchmal oft pedantisch.  Ausserdem hören mir Menschen gerne zu, Männer wie Frauen, weil ich viele Dinge so sage und beschreibe wie sie empfinde und ich kann auch zuhören, nur doofe Menschen mag ich nicht, die dich ständig um Hilfe bitten und bei der nächsten Gelegenheit in die Pfanne hauen möchten.
Mein Arbeitskollege und ich haben Gegensätzlichkeiten, ich bin Frühmensch und er Spätmensch, ansonsten stimmt die Chemie, ausserdem ist er ein sehr schwieriger Mensch, man nennt das hyperaktiv und ich bin der Einzigste der mit ihm richtig kann. Aber wie schon geschrieben, der ist mit fast 63 fitter wie ich, weil der eben nach Feierabend was körperlich macht. Ich will den nicht schlagen oder besiegen, sondern es ist eine Bewunderung dass der das noch so kann und da möchte ich auch hin.

@all
Seitdem ich fahre, bin ich viel fitter in der Birne geworden und mir tut das richtig gut, an sich bin ich ein stinkfaule Sau die am liebsten auf der Couch vorm Fernseher abhängt, körperliche Bewegung und viele andere Orte habe ich auch in der Woche, so dass ich am WE gar nichts mehr gemacht habe. Ich bin 45 und die Midlife Crisis habe ich hinter mir und so gesehen mache ich jetzt Dinge, die ich schon früher gemocht habe und bin immer noch jugendlich im Geist. Ich lerne auch viele Menschen auf Montage kennen, Junge wie Alte und hören denen immer gerne zu, die haben echt geile Geschichten zu erzählen, hab viel im Gastronomiebereich zu tun. Wenn dir zb. ein fast 90jähriger  mit voller Begeisterung erzählt, er raucht erst seit 5 Jahren täglich 10 Zigarren, vorher nie geraucht und er braucht das und hat voller Sorge um seine Gesundheit seinen Arzt deswegen konsultiert und der sagte rauchen sie weiter und 90jährige teilt dir anschliessend mit, dass ich heute noch lebe habe ich nur der SS zu verdanken und der war so dankbar dafür, dass die gesagt haben nach seiner schweren Verwundung in Litauen, wir lassen einen deutschen Kameraden nicht im Stich, nachdem die ganze Wehrmacht vorbeigelaufen ist.
Und der hatte soviel Leuchten in seinen Augen wie ein Jugendlicher und genau das will ich auch jeden Tag rüberbringen und auch Andere damit anstecken möchte.
Die Oma heute mit dem Rolli den Weg hochgekrochen ist, hatte garantiert auch dieses magische Leuchten in den Augen.
Und das ist eben das was ich an Menschen mag, eben die Begeisterung ihr Leben besser zu gestalten.


----------



## kungfu (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin 42 und finde das du ein sympatisches Kerlchen bist !

Hier noch ein Rechtshraibfähler für dich .


----------



## manurie (4. Oktober 2011)

@kungfu
Danke

Heute konnte ich nicht fahren, hab quasi unerwartet Überstunden schieben müssen und es wurde ein wenig spät. Dabei war heute noch so geiles Wetter, morgen soll es zumindest im Saarland auch noch so werden, ab Donnerstag soll es ja echt schlimm werden, bei Dauerregen möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt raus.

Achso Zahnärzte, ich hab heute nen Bike angeboten bekommen, was neu 3500 gekostet hat, weil Derjenige nicht mehr aus "gesundheitlichen Günden" fahren kann, könnte ich das für 1100 bekommen, ich häts bei 700 nach Besichtigung angesetzt, aber ich brauch ja nichts mehr und ausserdem kam das Angebot von um die Ecke, eben kenne Jemand der Jemand kennt. Ich hab ja schon ein Bike und wenn ich mir was als Zweitbike aufbauen möchte, dann denke ich eher an ein wendiges Stadtbike, vorne nur ein Kettenblatt und keine Federgabel, ansonsten alles wie bei einem MTB-Hardtail und schmalere Reifen.


----------



## Matze1983 (23. Dezember 2011)

So: Es ist vollbracht! 






Das ist das erste Bild. Heute habe ich schon mal eine Runde um den Block gedreht. Die Bremsleitungen muss ich noch kürzen und anschließend entflüften. Sonst ist es für diesen ersten Schritt fertig! Da kommen dann noch Flaschenhalter, Pumpe, Tacho und Satteltasche dran. Ich werde auch noch mehr Bilder schießen bei Interesse.
Der Umbau war bis auf Stress mit der Gabel problemlos. Es war ein ziemlich geiles Erlebnis bei dem Typen gewesen zu sein, der MEINEN Rahmen gebaut hat und mit dem Kerl zu telefonieren, der meine Gabel gemacht hat.
In einer zweiten Ausbaustufe werden die Kurbeln schwarz (180mm gibts nur in silber) und ich leiste mir einen neuen Sattel inkl. Stütze. Und irgendwann kommen sicher standesgemäße Custom-LRs dran. Aber jetzt wird erstmal gefahren!
Teile kann ich auflisten, falls es interessiert!
Schöne Weihnachten!

MATZE


----------



## downi (23. Dezember 2011)

Huch, was ist das?

Ist das ein 29er? Dann bist Du 2,53 m groß!
Sattelstellung -- komisch, Kette hat einen Durchhänger .... sonst cool! 



Matze1983 schrieb:


> So: Es ist vollbracht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dir auch!


----------



## Matze1983 (23. Dezember 2011)

Kein 29er... Vor 8 Jahren war davon noch keine Rede  Aber für meine 209cm Körpergröße finde ich auch nix von der Stange, deswegen die "aussergewöhnliche" Optik!
Ja, Sattel habe ich richtig eingestellt, Kette ist noch ein Stück zu lang. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen


----------



## downi (23. Dezember 2011)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Kein 29er... Vor 8 Jahren war davon noch keine Rede  Aber für meine 209cm Körpergröße finde ich auch nix von der Stange, deswegen die "aussergewöhnliche" Optik!
> Ja, Sattel habe ich richtig eingestellt, Kette ist noch ein Stück zu lang. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen



Respekt! Wenn ich mich dahinter stelle geht mir der Sattel bis zum Kinn!


----------



## memphis35 (1. März 2013)

Ich muß denn Thread wieder hochholen .
Ein Ausstellungsbikeschnäppchen plus ein paar Teile die gerade angekommen sind werden zu einem , hoffendlich brauchbaren , Bike verbunden .

Die Teile 











Erste Arbeiten :
Alte Schule






Messermethode






Baumarktmethode






Ein paar Teile montiert











Ein erster Blick auf das Ganze 






Morgen wird weitergeschraubt 

Mfg  35


----------



## mikefize (2. März 2013)

Schaut gut aus, auch wenn die Farbkombination nicht unbedingt mein Ding ist. Der Rahmen ist recht kurz oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (2. März 2013)

Ist ein 18" mit 585 mm horizontales Oberrohr ( schei§§ Foto )


----------



## mikefize (2. März 2013)

Ah okay, dann täuscht das Foto wirklich ziemlich.

Was solls denn werden, wenn es dann fertig ist? Tourenhardtail? Oder ging's erstmal um die Schnäppchen und den Bastelspaß?


----------



## memphis35 (2. März 2013)

Tourenhardtail wirds und Bastelspaß plus Schnäppchen ( Reba , Laufräder kompl. , X9 , X0 Schalterei u. Elixier 9 plus ein paar Teile für E-Bay 550 Teuronen ) kann man nicht vorbeigehen lassen . Außerdem fühlen sich die Brüder ganz einsam und rufen nach Zuwachs .


----------



## mikefize (3. März 2013)

Ha, schaut gut aus. Immer diese Schnäppchen... ich verlier hier langsam auch den Überblick 

Die blaue SID is ja sexy...


----------



## Cyborg (5. März 2013)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Erste Arbeiten :
> Alte Schule


Wozu ist das Klebeband gut?


----------



## memphis35 (5. März 2013)

Du schneidest am Klebeband entlang und bleibst somit gerade . 
Wobei 1mm schräg eigendlich auch egal sind .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seader (6. März 2013)

mist, die klebebandtechnik ist gut


----------



## Child3k (6. März 2013)

Alter Vorbau ist noch besser ...


----------



## memphis35 (6. März 2013)

Erste Proberunde , passt alles soweit .


----------



## mikefize (6. März 2013)

Schön, vor allem das aufgeräumte Cockpit gefällt. Farblich isses mir einfach etwas zu viel


----------



## Child3k (6. März 2013)

Bremshebel halt deutlich zu weit außen ... aber das ist an allen Bikes von Memphis35 so. Also vermutlich Absicht ...


----------



## Cyborg (7. März 2013)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Du schneidest am Klebeband entlang und bleibst somit gerade .
> Wobei 1mm schräg eigendlich auch egal sind .



Wieder was gelernt, tnx.


----------

